# Zebralight SC60



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 24, 2010)

I was hoping the H51F would come out soon, but I guess this is being released before the H51F.



LED: Cree XP-G Cool White (color temperature 6100-6500 K)
User Selectable Modes: 3 (High, Medium and Low). Each mode can be configured to one of the two sub-levels.
Light Output and Runtimes
High: H1 270 Lm (2 hrs) or H2 140 Lm (4.1 hrs)
Medium: M1 38 Lm (25 hrs) or M2 10.5 Lm (72 hrs)
Low: L1 2.3 Lm (10.5 days) or L2 0.18 Lm (41 days)
Light output are Out The Front (OTF) values.
Battery: One 18650 size (up to 67mm long) 3.7V Li-ion battery. Batteries are not included in the pacakge.

http://www.zebralight.com/SC60-Flashlight-18650-270Lm-_p_38.html





Edit: I emailed Zebralight, and they confirmed this will accept flat-topped cells.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 24, 2010)

SWEEEET!!:naughty:

Just what I need...more zebralights!!:twothumbs


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah!!!

270lm from a 4'' pocket light with side clicky and smart UI! Nice!


----------



## Harry999 (Jul 24, 2010)

I like it a LOT!!! :twothumbs


----------



## psychbeat (Jul 24, 2010)

oooooh maybe they WILL do an XP-G 18650 headlamp then!!!

rad.


----------



## YourTime (Jul 24, 2010)

Light Output and Runtimes
High: H1 270 Lm (2 hrs) or H2 140 Lm (4.1 hrs)
Medium: M1 38 Lm (25 hrs) or M2 10.5 Lm (72 hrs)
Low: L1 2.3 Lm (10.5 days) or L2 0.18 Lm (41 days)


Perfect modes for my needs.

I prefer it to be a head lamp with completely flood beam. Lillian please make a headlamp with exactly same UI


----------



## yowzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Zebralights: Gotta get 'em all!

Once they come out with a neutral/warm tint version, at least.


----------



## pae77 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sounds really nice, especially if there is a neutral white version. Looking forward to seeing some beam shots. I am hoping the hot spot will be slightly larger and transition smoothly into a spill that is slightly more concentrated and brighter than the spill on the SC50w. Glad they did away with the strobe in favor of another level. Hope the Trustfire red/black/flame true 2400 mAh 18650 works with it.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just pre-ordered the H51 and the updated SC50+ last night and just now I see this, Zebralight= $0 in my bank soon.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh yeh and if it is 4inches like the specs claim won't it be the smallest 18650 light available? Even smaller than the MG Mini II.


----------



## manitoe (Jul 25, 2010)

Great, this is going straight to my wishlist!


----------



## Batou00159 (Jul 25, 2010)

Gigidy,Gigidy:kiss:


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was excited when I heard the SC50 has been updated until I realized it's more of a mode re-arrangement. An real update would have the XP-G emitter and the new circuit for 200lm OTF from one Eneloop battery like the H51. 

It looks like Zebralight is doing away with the emergency mode. The no-camping, cubicle worker crowd must have been vocal about their anti emergency mode mentality.


----------



## yowzer (Jul 25, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> It looks like Zebralight is doing away with the emergency mode. The no-camping, cubicle worker crowd must have been vocal about their anti emergency mode mentality.



And good for them for doing so. This camping, non-cubical worker has been pretty vocal about his dislike of strobes and other gimmick disco modes. 

On another topic, the advertised output levels of the SC60 on medium and low are quite a bit different from those of the SC30 and 50, which are generally within a few lumens of each other. The 60's modes are a lot lower for the most part. I kind of wish the others followed that example.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 26, 2010)

I went ahead and did the pre-order , I think at 4inches I will actually be able to pocket carry this light. One thing I hope is that flat top 18650's will work and one thing I wish was changed is just like the SC50 there is no memory on high. Most of the time I will either use the medium or the sub level 140, no big deal though.

I guess most important though is this light does ship in August..please


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 26, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> One thing I hope is that flat top 18650's will work and one thing I wish was changed is just like the SC50 there is no memory on high.



I e-mailed Zebralight, and they confirmed it will work with flat-topped cells.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 26, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> I e-mailed Zebralight, and they confirmed it will work with flat-topped cells.



That is good news, thank you.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, this news just vaulted the SC60 past other 18650s on my short list. I will, like others though, wait for the neutral version (5B?). The mode spacing/arrangement looks to be ideal. And 4 inches with 18650?! :thumbsup:

I must confess, this is the first time I've looked at Zebralight; is the clip as bright as it appears in the pics? If so, what have others done to tone it down a skosh? (The search function isn't working for me right now...)


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 27, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> I must confess, this is the first time I've looked at Zebralight; is the clip as bright as it appears in the pics? If so, what have others done to tone it down a skosh? (The search function isn't working for me right now...)



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277462


----------



## ODatsBright (Jul 27, 2010)

Might order one when they come out in NW tint. I've determined that I'll only be buying future lights when they are available in NW tint, I really want a TK45...but only when it's NW. 

I have faith in Zebralight, most of their other products have been offered in NW tint and I'll be on board to order once they offer the SC60 in NW. 

Nice specs tho, 270lm in a itty bitty light like that...sweet.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 27, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277462



+1 

Looks great and easy to do, I brushed my SC50w and left my SC50 clip normal to make it a little easier to tell them apart.


----------



## Alan (Jul 27, 2010)

I have been waiting for this for too long. Just preordered 2.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 27, 2010)

Alan said:


> Just preordered 2.



One for each pocket :thumbsup:

If the SC60 uses basically the same size head and reflector as the SC50 then the SC60 should be a real wall of light. The spill area in the SC50 is so wide and now pump it up 80 more lumens, very nice and it should throw just a bit more just from additional lumens. It's going to be fun can't wait.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 28, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277462



Thanks swxb12, pretty much exactly what I had in mind. - Jas.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm also waiting on the neutral tint.

I love my H60W.


----------



## Alan (Jul 28, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> One for each pocket :thumbsup:



One for me and one for my wife. Might get one more if I got a mistress


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 28, 2010)

is 1" at the head or body tube?

& you can't use cr123's instead of rechargeables in this one? or just sacrifice performance without an 18650?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 28, 2010)

The head .

What does Zebralight say is the Maximum v. input ... in their Specs. ?

Quote : "Battery: One 18650 size (up to 67mm long) 3.7V Li-ion battery. Batteries are not included in the pacakge. "


3.7v seems to be the maximum input voltage .

~


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks good.

Not too many good, dedicated, single 18650 lights out there.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 29, 2010)

~

The Key is to be designed for MAXimum output on 18650's and a driver tuned to them for flat - constant - long run and a warning before battery protection cut-off.

Combination / multi cell lights are not tuned for maximum output on 3.7v .

I hope this one is . We will see ?

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 29, 2010)

If there is members on the fence about getting into Li-Ion or specifically the 18650 this light could be the reason why many may do. 

For me personally I have always considered 4inches to be the maximum length for a true pocket light. Throw in the fact it is only 1.8 ounce (same as the Quark AA) and things are sounding extremely good.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jul 29, 2010)

I want one in NW as well! I sold my SC50w to my Mom & miss the versatility.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 29, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> If there is members on the fence about getting into Li-Ion or specifically the 18650 this light could be the reason why many may do.



I don't have an 18650 light, and I think the NW version will be my first.

This light looks too good to pass up.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> I must confess, this is the first time I've looked at Zebralight; is the clip as bright as it appears in the pics? If so, what have others done to tone it down a skosh? (The search function isn't working for me right now...)


 
Bit of fine grit sandpaper. Or just remove the clip and hit it with some flat black spraypaint.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 1, 2010)

I love my SC50, I use it nightly at work with a AW Protected 14500 with only 750 mAH, now the idea of a 18650 at 2200mAH, what a runtime difference! I can't wait!


----------



## pae77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, the idea of having an 18650 powered light that is so small (and powerful) is certainly very appealing.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 2, 2010)

*orange or black?*

with these 18650 batteries, I see there's an orange type that's advertised as being safer, at the expense of capacity- what else? fewer years before it quits taking a full charge too? or having to top off more often, if you're not depleting the charge by actually using it? 

either way this model is making me consider trying them too.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 2, 2010)

~

:green: Does anyone wonder if these will have a green tint ? 


What can we expect ?

And have they corrected their UI problems now ? ( I seem to recall they had some )

I never bought a ZebraLight because of the continual complaints and I lost interest - till now.

~


----------



## YourTime (Aug 2, 2010)

The only problems i have with my zebralight are:

H30 ( 2 years old light) - parasite battery drain and last week its playing up with the modes by it self. 

H60 (first model)- not water resistance, the lens got cracks because of the heat temperature on high mode( i got them to replaced it). Newer model has addressed the water resistance issue and no longer able to change the silicone switch cap.

Recently bought H501 Headlamp AA Flood w/ new UI - still playing with it.


I think newer models will be a lot better.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got a email from Zebralight that my SC60 has shipped, anyone else who has per-ordered the SC60 did you get the shipping info as well? I was not expecting it until the end of the month.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 9, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I just got a email from Zebralight that my SC60 has shipped, anyone else who has per-ordered the SC60 did you get the shipping info as well? I was not expecting it until the end of the month.


 
Please be sure to tell us your impressions of it after it arrives.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 9, 2010)

~

I wish ZebraLight would post a Beamshot


It's important for PR


OneSize ........ does not fit ALL

~

Why does ZebraLight NOT interact in this thread about their newest Light ?

~


----------



## Alan (Aug 10, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I just got a email from Zebralight that my SC60 has shipped, anyone else who has per-ordered the SC60 did you get the shipping info as well? I was not expecting it until the end of the month.



Lucky you. I just checked my account and the order is still under process.


----------



## madmook (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody know if flat-tops i.e. the black AW 2600mah battery will work?


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Aug 10, 2010)

madmook said:


> Anybody know if flat-tops i.e. the black AW 2600mah battery will work?



Read post #1.


----------



## guiri (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool. I love my little sc30 that I got here on a trade 

I may have to have one. I like the side/front button/clicky


----------



## olrac (Aug 11, 2010)

Will get one when neutral version comes out


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok just got in from outside and the SC60 is awesome. If your familiar with the H31 beam this is the same except brighter. The hotspot is massive and the spill is very wide and bright, my tint is white to cool white overall very good.

Even though it is bigger than the SC50 I think it is just the perfect size to use as intended with you fingers wrapped underneath the light while your thumb does the on/off UI. IMO it is perfect for EDC I like the SC50 but always feel it's weight and size is a little underwhelming.

One thing to note is a slight improvement on the UI this is the first ZL I own that will memorize the high mode. High1 or High2 you can memorize it 

I have been carrying around my HDS 170T and nothing lately has seemed pleasing but the SC60 sure put a smile on my face when I took it outside. For all you 18650 fans this is a good one and like I thought it might be this is a light you can use to make a excuse for getting a couple 18650's and a charger if you have been on the fence about Li-Ion or 18650 size.

Just for reference I did ceiling bounce test with the SC60 and PD30 R4 and the SC60 was indeed slightly brighter.It comes close to my P20C2 MKII, not an easy task for a stock light with 2hr runtime


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 12, 2010)

~

jhc ,

Thanks very much for the quick report !

I'm glad it does not have a Green tint .

Good improvement on the Hi memory .

I plan to get one soon - was waiting on some reports .

Thanks ....... TMG:thumbsup:

~


----------



## branespload (Aug 12, 2010)

Pics.. this thread needs pics!


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 12, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> jhc ,
> 
> ...



I wish I had a camera here I could take some pics for you all and I'm not sure how or why I got my SC60 and H51 early ZL just said they got a small batch in. *TMG *yes I'm glad to report my model has no green what so ever, not even a hint of it. The H51 also has the improved UI where the high mode can now be memorized and also both have perfect matching ano, the tailcap is *not* darker than the body. 

I'll have to admit the SC60 is by far my best single cell 18650 *EDC* light, before the SC60 the only 18650 light I have that I consider EDC'able is the MG Mini II. Again I am very impressed with the bright wide spill and wide hotspot, I think it's great for a EDC or camping light and I've already put it to good use chasing off some raccoons from my property and navigating my forested area was fun and easy it seems it will make a great hiking light as well.


----------



## madmook (Aug 12, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Read post #16


Wow that's embarrassing, don't know how I missed that on the first page. 

Anyways, definitely sold on this model, just gotta decide if I can wait out for the neutral white version...


----------



## blackbalsam (Aug 12, 2010)

:twothumbs I just got my sc60 today and i am going outside now to try it out. looks to be a keeper in my edc rotation. I love the level separation.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 12, 2010)

blackbalsam said:


> :twothumbs I just got my sc60 today and i am going outside now to try it out. looks to be a keeper in my edc rotation. I love the level separation.



Glad to see others getting theirs as well.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 13, 2010)

Spent some really solid time withe the SC60 tonight and have decided this is one of my more satisfying purchases of the year right up there with my Ra and H51 and Jet-I Pro.

I see now why so many members love the "wall of light" beams. That is how I would describe the SC60 beam. I'm not sure how it satisfies my eyes and brain I usually do not like wide spill outside because it distracts me and I lose a little focus on what's in front, I'm not sure how else to explain that but I'm sure some of you know what I'm saying. On the flip side I don't like very narrow patters either that give a tunnel vision. Somewhere around the PD30 size spill has always felt about right.

Anyway sorry about the rambling but for some reason the wide spill on the SC60 is rather soothing and does not irritate me like really wide spill usually does. I can't come up with any reason on this maybe it has to do with how well the hotspot melts into the spill and how smooth the beam is, I think it may also have something to do with the tint which is really nice so maybe I found the exact tint my eyes prefer. I don't know I'm grasping but I am really interested in hearing what others think when they get their SC60 and see if they feel similar.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 15, 2010)

blackbalsam said:


> :twothumbs I just got my sc60 today and i am going outside now to try it out. looks to be a keeper in my edc rotation. I love the level separation.



Hey blackbalsam have you had time to try out your SC60? It my sound good to be only one of a couple members to have such a nice light first but actually I feel pretty lonely, I can't wait for the rest of you guys to get yours as well your in for quiet a special treat. I did not think I would *ever* carry anything but my HDS 170 in my pocket but honestly I dare to say I have been carrying the SC60 instead and I'm pretty certain I will continue to. To put a bit of perspective on it with battery's in both the SC60 and HDS 170T appear nearly identical in weight and the SC60 is only ~.25" longer and no wider. I know how solid built my HDS is and I trust it more than anything I own but I have also used Zebralight's long enough to know they are built pretty good themselves and will survive anything I will be putting it through, so the reliability factor is negligible.

So with those factors being considered the reason I'm choosing to carry the SC60 over my beloved HDS is the awesome beam which is wonderful for EDC (it reminds me of some of the custom wall of light beams I've seen) and also the very high output along with the ZL UI and the runtime of the 18650 battery. It's pretty cool knowing my main truly pocket-able EDC work horse is powered by a rechargeable 18650.

It has been a nice a scary surprise that something could actually knock off my HDS as my go to pocket light, very surprising. Again I hope the rest of you begin to get yours in the mailbox as well.


----------



## kinkbmxco (Aug 15, 2010)

Can one of the owners comment on the lights throw capabilities? I currently own a 501 headlamp which I do enjoy very much. When I go camping I take my 501 along with my Romisen RC G2. Would the SC60 fall somewhere in the middle in terms of throw in comparison to those 2 lights? thanks!


----------



## skyfire (Aug 15, 2010)

is it safe to use a couple primaries?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 15, 2010)

skyfire said:


> is it safe to use a couple primaries?



NO .... any voltage above that of one 18650 will exceed it's limits.

Per ZebraLight Specs.

~


----------



## Brasso (Aug 15, 2010)

No. You will fry the emitter instantly.


----------



## blackbalsam (Aug 15, 2010)

:twothumbs JHC I Totaly agree with you this is definetly one of my favorites theres nothing that i can find anyone would be displeased with. this is a MUST HAVE. BEAUTIFUL BEAM ALSO.


----------



## blackbalsam (Aug 15, 2010)

(Kinkbmxco) The sc60 will definetly outthrow your your 501 but i am not sure about the romisen. THE SC60 Fullfils all most needs with the exception of maybe a dedicated thrower (DEFT DBS TIABLO AND OTHERS).:devil:


----------



## notsofast (Aug 15, 2010)

Hats off to Zibralight for jumping on the low low mode bandwagon in their line-up! Hope they sell a bunch.

You people are making me too curious about this light. Can't be buying more lights right now. repeat...can't be...repeat...can't


----------



## OrezzerO (Aug 16, 2010)

So Post #1 says:

Battery: One 18650 size (up to 67mm long) 3.7V Li-ion battery. Batteries are not included in the pacakge.
&
Edit: I emailed Zebralight, and they confirmed this will accept flat-topped cells. 

Lighthound's page quotes:
*AW P18650 - 26 SPECIFICATIONS:* 

Capacity : 2600mAH
Dimensions :18.52 X 68.16mm ( +/- 0.3mm )
I may be dense & a newb but I didn't get a clear understanding from this information... 

Will they work?



swrdply400mrelay said:


> Read post #1.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 16, 2010)

Waiting for NW.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 16, 2010)

Waiting for NW and beam shots.  

My first two ZL's (H31w and H501w) got misdirected thanks to USPS today. Bummer. Have to wait another day.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Aug 16, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Waiting for NW.



Me too.






OrezzerO said:


> Lighthound's page quotes:
> *AW P18650 - 26 SPECIFICATIONS:*
> 
> Capacity : 2600mAH
> ...




I get 67.4 mm with my calipers. I don't think 1 mm is going to make much of a difference if the spring at the tailcap allows it.


Maybe someone with the SC60 can comment? jhc37013?


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes thankfully flattop does function properly in the SC60, I have been using AW 2600.

Also someone asked about the throw and I went out tonight and checked at my usual spots. The conclusion on high 270lm is 80-90 meters max. At this range you can tell a difference between say a deer or a dog or a blue shirt or a black shirt. The beam did illuminate some tree's at ~130meters but the light was useless at this range.

It's not a thrower but more than makes up for that with the wide hotspot and spill that IMO is best for EDC.


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 17, 2010)

NW and headlamp version!!!

I might get the non HL version too when/if the NW 
is released with XP-G

5B=beautiful


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 17, 2010)

psychbeat said:


> NW and headlamp version!!!
> 
> I might get the non HL version too when/if the NW
> is released with XP-G
> ...



ZL has been shipping out new models right and left lately so I would not be surprised if we see the H61 before the end of the year. Count me in for one as well but in the meantime you should treat yourself to a SC60. I think it's ZL's best light yet, I know being 18650 only will limit potential customers but the light really is all that. I would like to see a 2xcr123 SC model to but I'm sure the regulation on this 18650 is flat out till the end.


----------



## OrezzerO (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the response about the 2600s. 

I'll be ordering a 61 later if I like the 60 as much as I think I will. I admit I have been avoiding 18650s until this point but realize that will probably not be the last light I'll want to buy using this battery so might as well jump in and enjoy the benefits it offers. 

I got a USB charger from cottonpicker that is probably a lot better than the cheap one I'm using today and will charge my 18650s and 123s for my zebra H30 (which is my best light so far). 

Anyway, thanks again for the response.


----------



## jason978 (Aug 23, 2010)

what's the lens diameter? thx,

jason


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok I found one small thing I don't like and it's really nothing against the light but..

I mention in a earlier post that AW 2600 fits fine and well in does however I noticed after changing the battery a few times that while twisting the tailcap the little nubs that stick up on the negative side of the battery interfere with the spring on the tailcap.

This does not hurt the function of the light but it does seems to grind on the tailcap spring pretty good. I would not think this is a good idea to do over a long period of time so I will be sticking to 2200mah and only using the 2600 on occasions when longer runtimes are certain to be needed. 

I am not certain how much or if any damage will be done but I thought it was at least worthy of your attention if you plan to use AW 2600.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 23, 2010)

~

You could use an electric Dremil tool ....

with a pointed grinding stone .....

to grind down the little nubs on the neg. end .

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 23, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> You could use an electric Dremil tool ....
> 
> ...



Thanks TMG I thought of grinding them down but was not sure what tool to use, a Dremil did come to mind. I don't have a Dremil I guess I could buy one and I probably already should have but can you think of anything else that would take them off.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 23, 2010)

~

No .... Dremil would be best .


CAUTION : .. if you try using an electric drill with a drill bit ... to drill em down .....

it could easily slip ... AND YOU MIGHT DRILL THRU YOUR HAND !!!

That is not advisable - so don't try it . It can easily happen.

What ever you try - do it slowly and safely - and think ahead ! to what MIGHT happen .
~
You might buy just a Dremil grinding stone bit, and put it in the chucks of a drill press or hand drill.
Variable speed , low speed would be best.
~


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info TMG, one could also snip off the part of the spring that is rubbing the nubs but I really don't want to alter it.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 23, 2010)

~

I would not alter the spring .... for that.

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree, plus the runtimes are already so good it's no big deal, when I get around to getting a Dremil I will go to work on it "gently' but for now using the 2200 AW is not going to bother me. This light is way to good to really worry about an extra 400mah. 

TMG did you order one?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 23, 2010)

~

Not yet ........................................

I am waiting "patiently" ... 
Since I requested Daniel get me one - I'm waiting till he does.

I'm quite sure I will like it , as long as there is no green tint .

And I like wide "wall-filling" floody beams.

Didn't you say yours has a tintless pure white beam ?

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes it's white and by far the best looking XP-G tint I own even on the low modes I don't really see any green at all, I hate green tints and will not EDC anything close to it. All of my light's with green or minty green tint seldom or ever get played with.

This light is definitely a room filler, the spill is very wide and so is the hotspot.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 23, 2010)

jhc37013-you can pick up a 'Dremil-type' set at Harbour Freight Tools for only $9.99-comes in handy for several other tasks.

http://www.harborfreight.com/80-piece-rotary-tool-kit-97626.html


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 23, 2010)

~

Thanks for your reports .

I will have one SOON !

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 23, 2010)

No problem, and I'm almost as excited as you are to see you and other members start getting theirs and see what they think.


----------



## jason978 (Aug 24, 2010)

Can someone who has both post a pic of the 2 together. thx


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 25, 2010)

I"m waiting on the NW option as well. Can't wait to see some reviews on these bad boys. I love my H60W.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 25, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> jhc37013-you can pick up a 'Dremil-type' set at Harbour Freight Tools for only $9.99-comes in handy for several other tasks.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/80-piece-rotary-tool-kit-97626.html



Oh wow 80 piece set for $10 before shipping that seems like a really good deal, Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cistallus (Aug 25, 2010)

I was excited when I found out about this light, but disappointed when I realized that it can't run on primaries. I insist that any light I buy can run on both rechargeables and primaries. As far as I know there is no primary that can substitute into a light designed only for a 18650. It seems odd to me that ZL did this, as their other lights do run on both primaries and rechargeables, and there are lots of 18650 lights out there that also take 2-CR123.

I guess I could get the SC30 or SC50 instead, though then it's a little smaller and runtime suffers on high. But there aren't many choices I know of for a good quality light with a side-button switch.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 25, 2010)

cistallus said:


> It seems odd to me that ZL did this, as their other lights do run on both primaries and rechargeables, and there are lots of 18650 lights out there that also take 2-CR123.



The bonus side of the 18650 only is the light's regulation is fine tuned for this specific battery. Zebralight did the same thing with the H60, I can understand why you want a broad voltage light but you could always carry spare 18650's as backup. I'm sure sometime soon ZL will delve into the 2xcr123 light and headlamp, I hope so anyway.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 25, 2010)

cistallus said:


> I was excited when I found out about this light, but disappointed when I realized that it can't run on primaries. I insist that any light I buy can run on both rechargeables and primaries. As far as I know there is no primary that can substitute into a light designed only for a 18650. It seems odd to me that ZL did this, as their other lights do run on both primaries and rechargeables, and there are lots of 18650 lights out there that also take 2-CR123.
> 
> I guess I could get the SC30 or SC50 instead, though then it's a little smaller and runtime suffers on high. But there aren't many choices I know of for a good quality light with a side-button switch.



How about you buy a CR123 Dummy spacer that you could use in conjunction with a real CR123 cell and achieve what you are after? 

Then you would use a 18650 normally but have the primary back-up option.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=103143 is one place you can buy dummy spacers.

Travis


----------



## pae77 (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't used primaries in many years so 18650 only doesn't bother me in the slightest, although I agree it would be nice to have the option, but it's not very high on my list of priorities. 

I used to think the AA/14500 size was the optimal combination of size/runtime, but now I'm not so sure. 18650's are such a great form factor for batteries, imo. Like an AA on steroids. Of course, to fully appreciate them, it helps to have a good (i.e., versatile, fast, reliable and safe) charger; iows, a hobby charger. 

Anyway, I have a feeling the SC60(w, if they ever make one) may change my mind about AA's.


----------



## cistallus (Aug 26, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> ... the light's regulation is fine tuned for [the 18650]...





FroggyTaco said:


> How about ...CR123 Dummy spacer ... with a real CR123 cell...





pae77 said:


> I haven't used primaries in many years so 18650 only doesn't bother me in the slightest...



Thanks all. Froggy, given that it's fine-tuned for 18650, I'm doubtful it would run well, if at all, with a 3V battery, since LiIon is 4.2V full, and about 3.5V exhausted (open circuit), it probably would be dim if it worked at all.

For my normal use I'd be happy to use 18650. But if I've run my rechargeables down, I'd like to be able to use CR123.

Another reason is commonality with my other lights that take 18650 or 16340 with backups of CR123 (Jet-III M, iTP A1, Mini 123).

Yet another reason is for a nice gift - "normal people" are familiar with the side switch, but I'm sure not going to try and train them on understanding 18650 and charging and gifting a charger too - if it would take CR123 I'd just give them a handful and they'd be happy for a long time.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 26, 2010)

I totally forgot about the voltage difference. Whoops

The specs do say that the light will work down to 2.7v which would last awhile on the lower modes with a fresh cell.

As far as gifts are concerned, wouldn't a SC50(w) be a much better choice for Joe Public?

I wonder if the driver design would handle a 6.4V input. That would be a cool emergency power source. Maybe you could ask them and see. Wouldn't that be cool if it could.


----------



## OrezzerO (Aug 30, 2010)

I really hope they ship the lights *soon* as it still says 8/27/2010 on the website...


----------



## OrezzerO (Aug 31, 2010)

Just heard it will be "next week" before they ship


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 1, 2010)

OrezzerO said:


> Just heard it will be "next week" before they ship



Hang in there it will be worth the wait.


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 2, 2010)

Historically, how long does Zebralight wait to release a neutral version after initial offering?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 2, 2010)

Recently it has been 1-2 months after the initial release.


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 2, 2010)

Excellent news - thanks FroggyTaco. I was expecting 6 months. I am nothing, if not patient...


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 8, 2010)

After reading today's excellent review of the SC51 by selfbuilt, where he noted visible PWM on Lo2 and Med2 levels - has anyone noticed any visible PWM throughout the SC60's levels (particularly the lows)?


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 8, 2010)

I noticed bad PWM especially on low with the H51 but absolutely none with the SC60.


----------



## waxking1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine just got shipped today. I suspect there were others shipped also.


----------



## Alan (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine too. It is shipping from China.


----------



## fragman (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC60 shipping from China?*

China? Really? I got my shipping confirmation yesterday, and the tracking information says:

*Shipper Details*


Post Office:IRVING, TX 75063
Addressed From:
ZEBRALIGHT, INC.
8320 Sterling St
Irving, TX 75063-2525


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 10, 2010)

Alan's location is listed as Hong Kong, so shipping from China makes sense...

:welcome:


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 11, 2010)

Arggggg!

I *finally* got my SC60 and I cant get it to fire up with my AW 2600s.

The 2600 flat tops *will* work as-is, correct?

I understand the spring catching on the nubs... you can hear it as you screw down the cap... but nothing... no light...


----------



## lostinwv (Sep 11, 2010)

Sadly, same exact situation for me. Just popped in my AW 2600 and nothing.

Very disappointed at this moment.

Dave


----------



## bedazzLED (Sep 11, 2010)

Picked mine up from the post-office yesterday but haven't had too much of a play with it so far.

Have to admit, it's a very nice light; pretty small for an 18650 powered light, love the low, and the high is very bright. It's quite floody which is a good thing.

Haven't had a chance to compare it with some of my other lights, except for my E1B Backup and the Sunwayled M10R. Not a good comparison as both these lights tend to throw better whereas the SC60 is more flood.

One thing I did notice however, the switch is much more sensitive than the SC30 and SC50. A couple of times I've reached into the pocket and the light is pretty warm since it's been on for a while. Never had this issue with the SC30 and SC50.

Will have bit more of a play with it and compare it to some of my other lights and report back soon.


----------



## bedazzLED (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi lostinwv and OrezzerO.

I'm looking down the barrel of the SC60 towards the head and the contact seems to be flat, so I'm wondering if a flat top AW 2600 will work at all?

Do you have any other battery that is not flat topped to try, or do you have one of those small magnets about the size of the battery button?

I remember one of the Fenix torches had this issue (I think it was the TK30) and it came with a small connector that you placed on the end of a flat topped battery to make the connection.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 11, 2010)

For you AW Flat Top guys:

http://www.lighthound.com/Magnetic-Spacer--16mm_p_1046.html


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 11, 2010)

~

Magnets should only be used momentarily for testing purposes, but not continually. (think short) 

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 11, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Edit: I emailed Zebralight, and they confirmed this will accept flat-topped cells.




That's from post #1 ... of this thread.


So ..... whose got the REAL answer ?

Member ... ZebraLight ... should chime-in on this now ... Please.

We all need to know ... before we waste 20 bucks on flat-tops .

~
( I PM'd ZebraLight and invited him to participate - if possible. )
~


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 11, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Magnets should only be used momentarily for testing purposes, but not continually. (think short)
> 
> ~


Couldn't you apply a bead of superglue around the magnet perimeter so that it becomes immovable?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 11, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Couldn't you apply a bead of superglue around the magnet perimeter so that it becomes immovable?




Actually .... I think it would seep under it.

YMMV

~


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, not to point fingers but jhc37013 confirmed that the flat top AW 18650s worked in the SC60 in this post; not that I'm upset if that is not the actual case... I can use these flattops in some other light... I'm just confused... and whining b/c it's christmas and I can't play with my new toy. 

That said it would be nice to hear from someone else who has tried the AW 2600 18650s in the SC60 or from zebralight to confirm one way or another... I do not currently have any other bats that will fit this light. 

I did post the question with their customer service on the website so I guess I'll just be more patient... I really dont like the idea of even *trying* the magnet thing... but I wholeheartedly support someone else doing it!

heh..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3492163&postcount=68


----------



## lostinwv (Sep 11, 2010)

OrezzerO said:


> Well, not to point fingers but jhc37013 confirmed that the flat top AW 18650s worked in the SC60 in this post; not that I'm upset if that is not the actual case... I can use these flattops in some other light... I'm just confused... and whining b/c it's christmas and I can't play with my new toy.
> 
> That said it would be nice to hear from someone else who has tried the AW 2600 18650s in the SC60 or from zebralight to confirm one way or another... I do not currently have any other bats that will fit this light.
> 
> ...



Yup, that was a post that I considered when I made the decision to buy this light. I happen to already own a pretty new AW 18650 2600 and I didn't want to have to buy another batt. Bummed.

Dave


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 11, 2010)

~

Those who now have SC60's ......

Does it have any type of RAISED reverse polarity protection ring on the circuit board/battery side ?

It would help to know about that at least .

~


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe a little but not enough to break the connection.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry you guys are having trouble with your 2600's mine works just fine with them. I can see a clearly raised post inside the head for battery contact.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 12, 2010)

bedazzLED said:


> One thing I did notice however, the switch is much more sensitive than the SC30 and SC50. A couple of times I've reached into the pocket and the light is pretty warm since it's been on for a while. Never had this issue with the SC30 and SC50.


 
Oh, that's not good. The switch on the other SC models is close to perfect.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

But ... if it does have a ring surrounding the positive terminal ....

What else would be the purpose of that ring ?

The design purpose is to keep the FLAT negative end of a battery from contacting the pos. terminal .

It's almost as flat as a + end of a flat-top design cell. The ring only has to keep it separated a Few hundredths of an inch - to be effective .

If it has a surrounding ring ....... I'm leery .

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Those who now have SC60's ......
> 
> ...



Mine does not as I look inside all I see is the board and a raised post.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

jhc37013 ,

Can you please verify if it has an outer ring , to hinder contact , in some circumstances ?

Or is there ONLY a protruding pos. terminal on the circuit board ?

~


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 12, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I'm sorry you guys are having trouble with your 2600's mine works just fine with them. I can see a clearly raised post inside the head for battery contact.


 

I believe you jhc... it's just a mystery now... maybe since you got yours a while back and we are getting this new batch there is something different with our SC60s?

We need more data!


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> jhc37013 ,
> 
> ...



There is only the protruding post and nothing else.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

Ha ... thank you ... you answered my question as I was typing it .

Didn't notice your reply.

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

OK ... now to those whose light won't work ....

Please look inside and see if you have a surrounding ring ... in YOUR model .

If no ring ... I would suspect a bad light .

~


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not understanding the ring question...

Here is mine:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

Well .... that pic left no doubt ...... TREMENDOUS picture !


Sorry , but you must have a bad light if it won't light up.

Did you test your battery ?

~


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats the best the iphone could muster... 
I really dont have anything to test it with... my first 18650 light...

I purchased one of those USB bat chargers from cottonpickers and have used it to sucessfully charge some AW123s and one of the two AW 2600 18650s I *just* bought from lighthound. I did not charge the other 18650 from lighthound b/c the one i hooked up was pretty much topped off and showed 4.13v on the charger.

so you really think we both just have bad lights?

I wonder if zebra does a quick test on lights before sending them out?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

OrezerrO ,

Also , is the end of your battery tube clean to make GOOD contact .

( sand it lightly - NO lube )

Otherwise , your light must be bad .

Do you have a CR123 size Dummy cell (all aluminum) you could pair with a Rcr123 cell , just to see if it works .

I'd also try it with the OTHER 18650 cell you got. New cell charge is enough for test.

That's all I got .

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

This is the best pic I could do.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

Thanks ... that's DEEP ......

but OrezzerO got you beat with his ZOOOOM .

~
But now I know they have NO ring :thumbsup:
~


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 12, 2010)

now *THAT* is a good macro shot... 

What is interesting is that although the circuit boards look similar they are obviously a different batch... my board has a fraction of a mm between the board and the body... yours seems to have quiet a bit of space.... lots of little differences...

could be something to it or a red herring


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 12, 2010)

and your contact looks nice and sanded... maybe there is some shelac or something on mine.... i cleaned the spring contact a little but i really dont want to do much more... if I was zebra i wouldn't want to take returns where the light had been tampered with...


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

Yeah ....... but clean the end of the tube.

~
( ...returns where the light had been tampered with... 

) learn to tamper gently


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been using a 2200 button top lately so maybe that could explain why my terminal looks different, however maybe it's just the camera angle's but your post does seem to be a bit wider and flatter than mine.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

:nana: ..... I hope you guys are not reversing your flat-top cells 

Double check the polarity markings on the cell.

~ ................... just to be on the safe side .


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

And here is the reason why the tailcap rubs the contacts on the AW 2600 negative side, unless you grind the nubs off the battery as suggested by TMG. The very large contact spring on the SC60.

SC60 left / H60 right


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

And finally a few of the family, not a very good one but I know nothing about camera's.


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 12, 2010)

The polarity protection in the SC60 (and H60) is implemented in the circuit.

Flat top batteries should be fine in the SC60. However, we've seen some flat top batteries with PVC wrap protruding too much over their positive terminals and causing inconsistent connections between the positive terminals and the contacts on the circuit board.


----------



## lostinwv (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonder why I can't post a picture?

I'd like to show my photo of the circuit board on my light. I took a couple of (lame) pictures which show what looks to be a pretty nasty board. Nasty as in around 30% of the board - and it's components - is covered by an irregular-shaped blob of what looks like melted rubber. Black, gooey, sorta shiney.

Dave


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 12, 2010)

Whats the problem with the picture posting?
I'm *assuming* you have not posted a picture to the site before?

You can't directly paste an image on to a message... you have to upload the image to a hosting site then past the link provided by the site...
I use imageshack to host the image... 

once you have your image at a hosting site click the landscape-looking picture icon while editing your message:






You will get a pop-up box like this:




And paste in the link provided by hosting site for the picture:
http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/8633/mwsnap20100912094312.jpg
in to the box where it says "Please enter the URL of your image" then click ok..

Presto!


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wouldn't it be great if Zebralight make their light ported? I don't think it would be too hard or expensive to do. Just cover up the contact terminal and spray the surface with some silicon/epoxy.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 12, 2010)

~

I don't expect photon muzzle rise on mine - even in full auto fire strobe - so I don't see the need .

I think I'll be able to keep it on target .

I don't think it would help much on the heat issue .

~


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2010)

lostinwv said:


> Wonder why I can't post a picture?
> 
> I'd like to show my photo of the circuit board on my light. I took a couple of (lame) pictures which show what looks to be a pretty nasty board. Nasty as in around 30% of the board - and it's components - is covered by an irregular-shaped blob of what looks like melted rubber. Black, gooey, sorta shiney.
> 
> Dave



I've have seen this substance on a couple of my SC50's it's almost like a wax substance but a lot stiffer. I was able to use q-tips and other things to get it out of my SC50's, it was tough getting it out it wants to stay where it is but the SC60 is deeper so you would have to use something else.


----------



## Alan (Sep 13, 2010)

After having read these discusion, I still couldn't get simple conclusive answer:-( Does AW2600 or 2900 (they're supposedly same size) work on SC60 without modifying the light (the tail spring) or the battery.

Zebralight was saying some batteries don't work due to excessive PVC wrapping that seems like describing AW batteries.

I don't really care whose fault - too little tolerance on SC60 or non-standard package on AW cells. It's fine if it concluded that they are not compatible, then I would get other cells. Just need an answer.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Alan


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I could help.

My AW2600s do not work but I do not know the reason.

I stripped the plastic off one of my batteries at the + end and it did not make a diffrence.

jhc says they do work.. but so far he is the only person who has tried and reported they do... other than that we have two people that say they dont work but it could very well be something besides the batteries...

Zebra says they do... or they should

need more info..


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 13, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> The polarity protection in the SC60 (and H60) is implemented in the circuit.
> 
> Flat top batteries should be fine in the SC60. However, we've seen some flat top batteries with PVC wrap protruding too much over their positive terminals and causing inconsistent connections between the positive terminals and the contacts on the circuit board.



EDIT Notice > ZebraLight DID say connections MAY be inconsistent .


ZebraLight ... thank you for getting involved in the discussion ... MUCH appreciated !

Implemented in the circuit, is even better than mechanical protection, which would prevent flat-tops from working.

Mine is about to ship to me. My source (Daniel) ... Says he will be testing ALL SC60's before they ship , because I gave him a Heads-up about 2 possible DOA's being received by 2 members. He also offers the best DISCOUNT price I have found. Due to the new Shilling rule - PM me if you want more info on who I got mine from. (Got mine in USA for $70.36 - Shipped price)

It's nice to have someone who will test em before shipping them ! I HATE returns !

~
EDIT > 9-28-2010 ...... UPDATE NOTICE > BE AWARE ...

THAT THE SC-60 DOES NOT WORK RELIABLY WITH FLAT-TOP CELLS ..... at this time . 

BE AWARE IF YOU INTEND TO ORDER IT !

The flat-top on some cells are too recessed for reliable/consistent connection . 
~
Get Button-top cells if you need it to work every time .
~


----------



## jeebus (Sep 13, 2010)

I got my sc60. Overall I think I'm going to be very happy with it.

* Brightness:

At first when I just looked at the hot spot compared to my D10 in a fully lit office at work it didn't seem super bright, but once I got home and compared the two in a dark room, it was indeed much brighter in total light output. The hot spot is probably comparable in intensity to the D10 on max, but larger with more spill.

* AW 2600 flat top 18650:

This is the topic everybody is probably most interested in (I know I was getting worried over the weekend when I didn't yet have my light and several people were reporting problems). It does work for me, but the contact is a bit sketchy. When I just put the battery in with no additional jerry-rigging, I have to take the battery in and out several times and shake it a few times while turning it on, and eventually it sputters to life. Once that happens, all subsequent on-off's seem to work fine. Physically my circuit looks 100% identical to the pic posted by OrezzerO. And I haven't done anything to the spring.

But I also have one of those tiny little magnets I can use, and when I use that it works first try every time. I would love to have input from somebody on whether that's safe for the battery and/or safe for the flashlight to have the magnet sitting there all the time.

* PWM visibility:

On low-1, the lowest low, the sc60's PWM is slow enough that if I swing my arm sweeping the light across my field of vision I can see the individual pulses pretty easily. Not sure what frequency that makes it, but it's high enough I can't detect it if I'm holding the light still.

On medium-1 and high-1 I thought maybe I might be able to see pulses in the arm-swinging test, but it's very fast PWM in those modes.

On low-2 medium-2 and high-2 I couldn't detect any PWM at all.

Overall I don't consider the PWM to be a problem even on low-1 but it is the only mode where the pulses are clearly visible individually in an arm-swinging test.

* Sound:

If I hold the light directly to my ear I can hear a very tiny mid-pitched hum on medium-1 and high-1 but no other settings. At 6 inches from my ear I can't hear it any more.

* Interface:

Every button-press has a fraction of a second delay before it takes effect, and if I try to go too fast I'll occasionally end up turning it off when I was trying to switch modes etc. But overall I find the interface very usable with well chosen brightness levels that are all easy to access.


----------



## fragman (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC60 and flat-top batteries*

Same problem with the flat-top-batteries-not-working.

I just got a set of new Tenergy 18650 with smooth + terminals from Battery Junction. I can only get the SC60 to work with a magnet. Then it's perfect. 

I'm not concerned with electrical failure from that "mod" but I *am* curious if the extra load from the spring tension should be of concern. These are protected cells, so they're a bit tall already (maybe 67mm or so...) Now I've got to add maybe 1.6mm with the magnets. 

The tail cap goes on with no apparent additional stress. The threads grab easily and there's no grinding. Apparently, Zebralight has built quite a bit of "slop" (the good kind) into the battery tube length and tail cap spring. 

Still, should I be worried about the pressure on the + terminal and circuit board?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 13, 2010)

~

jeebus , thank you for your report .

I hope you will be very happy with it .

Do you enjoy the position of the switch ?

Some battery wrappers must be causing connection issues.

You should not use a magnet due to possible short issues if it moves when bumped - I would not - and do not - do it.
~
TMG


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 13, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> And finally a few of the family, not a very good one but I know nothing about camera's.



It looks like the SC60's switch is smaller than his little brother's? It must be the camera angle - same number of nibs on the boot. (Good grief, what a strange hobby - _I'm nib counting *and *reporting the results_)

Hard to believe there is an 18650 in there and only 1/4" bigger than the HDS!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 13, 2010)

~

Nibs ........... na ....

I here-by Officially Proclaim those to be ...... Zebra Blackhead Zits


The boot does look smaller in that Pic.
I wonder if it really IS ?

~


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 14, 2010)

Greeaat - now its Official...I'm a booty zit counter. (formerly it was an unofficial endeavor) :shakehead

On on different note, thanks TMG for PMing me Daniel's info - he'll get my business when the neutral is released.


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to hear someone got one to work with the 2600 after some fiddlin... I tried again to get mine to light up with no luck.. I put a ticket in with zebralight on the 11th but havent heard anything back yet...


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 14, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> It looks like the SC60's switch is smaller than his little brother's? It must be the camera angle - same number of nibs on the boot. (Good grief, what a strange hobby - _I'm nib counting *and *reporting the results_)
> 
> Hard to believe there is an 18650 in there and only 1/4" bigger than the HDS!



Nope it's not from the camera angle the SC60 switch is that much smaller than the SC50, I did not even notice until I posted that pic.

I'm really sorry you guys are having trouble with your 18650's, I feel somewhat responsible because mine worked so I assumed all would work and posted it as such. I have 4 of the 2600's and all work fine with my SC60 without any special tricks.

I did receive mine a month early and looking at the pics of my battery terminal compared to the other they almost appear slightly different. it could be the camera angle but mine does appear smaller in diameter and possibly taller.

I have stopped using the 2600's because of the rub against the tailcap spring and with the SC60's good runtimes I feel I am not missing much by using the 2200.

Either way I hope the rest of you either get it resolved with Zebralight satisfactory or are ok with the button tops, if their is indeed a mass problem with the flat tops.


----------



## fa__ (Sep 14, 2010)

I really tried to wait ... but I coud'nt ; I've juste ordered one 
(I also wait for an H31w  ordered a few days ago )


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 14, 2010)

~

Fragman , Thank you for your report ALSO , and ... :welcome:


Maybe a FAT resistor or component on the board is holding the battery away ?

~


----------



## pae77 (Sep 14, 2010)

If I had one of these that didn't work with the AW flat tops, I would probably just use the DX Trustfire red and black "true" 2400 mah protected 18650's that cost about $9.68 per pair. They have a button top. I've been using them in other lights and have found them to be excellent, however, I've only tested them with up to ~1 amp drain. But I've put ~ a few dozen cycles on them and they are holding up great so far. Really good value, imo.

DX also sells magnets for extending the cells that appear to be a bit thinner than the Lighthound magnets (as well as a bit cheaper if you don't mind buying 20 or 100 of them). I use them with my hobby charger to attach cables to the batteries and they work very well in that application.

As for the SC60, it sounds great. I'm hoping/waiting for a neutral white version.


----------



## Brasso (Sep 14, 2010)

Do the magnets stick to the terminal on the led, or just to the battery? I actually have a few of those tiny flat ones, but as powerful as they are, I don't want to get one up in that battery tube. I'd probably never be able to get it back out. My SC60 won't power up on any of my 2600 batteries either and I was going to return it, but this might be a fix.


----------



## pae77 (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know. They definitely stick to the battery terminal but I don't know about whether or not they stick to the flashlight terminal also. I would hope not.


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 14, 2010)

I broke down after still not hearing back from zebra and put one of the small magnets on my AW 18650 2600 and the light works!

This is after removing the plastic around the top part of the battery, cleaning everything, etc. Only the magnet enabled the light to work. The magnet does NOT stick to anything in the light BTW but I would not trust using it as it could potentially fizzle the circuit board if it slips off-center.

So I can say without a doubt on MY light MY AW2600 bats are NOT compatible.

I guess I'll keep the light and buy new batteries..

YMMV

I'm still very intereseted in hearing of anyone else's lights work with these flattops... if not I'd suggest to Zebra that they inplicitly state on their product description that these batteries do NOT work.

off to find something to buy that uses flat-tops!


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 14, 2010)

Brasso said:


> Do the magnets stick to the terminal on the led, or just to the battery? I actually have a few of those tiny flat ones, but as powerful as they are, I don't want to get one up in that battery tube. I'd probably never be able to get it back out. My SC60 won't power up on any of my 2600 batteries either and I was going to return it, but this might be a fix.



Hey Brasso the brass terminal on the driver board is non-ferrous so the magnet will not stick to it.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 14, 2010)

~

Maybe a FAT resistor or component on the board is holding the battery away ?
Those exposed components are the only thing that could be keeping the terminals from touching.
That seems to be proven by momentarily adding a magnet - then the light suddenly works.


ZebraLight should CHANGE the brass terminal on the driver board and make it DEEPER/THICKER and maybe just a little bit smaller in diameter.

BECAUSE WE WOULD ALL LIKE THE ABILITY TO USE - AW2900mAh FLAT-TOPS IN THIS NICE LIGHT.

It should be immediately studied by ZebraLight / EARLY in production !
This may turn out to be an overlooked design flaw. (not their first)

~
EDIT > 9-28-2010 ...... UPDATE NOTICE > BE AWARE ...

THAT THE SC-60 DOES NOT WORK RELIABLY WITH FLAT-TOP CELLS ..... at this time . 

BE AWARE IF YOU INTEND TO ORDER IT ! 
~


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 14, 2010)

I just got my SC60 yesterday and popped in a Trustfire red and black 2400 and it works great however I also tried one of my AW 2200 cells and it will not work. It would have been so easy for them to make the post taller so that these lights would work with both types of batteries.

It is my favorite light that I own now anyway and I am glad that I have batteries that will work.

I was wanting to buy some of the newer AW 2900 batteries however because of the higher capacity. 

Can anyone tell me of any button top batteries with the same "tested" capacity of the new AW cells? 
Why do the AW batteries not have a button top?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 14, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I was wanting to buy some of the newer AW 2900 batteries however because of the higher capacity.
> 
> Why do the AW batteries not have a button top?




That makes me GRUMPY too ...... Grumpy .

~


----------



## pae77 (Sep 14, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Maybe a FAT resistor or component on the board is holding the battery away ?
> Those exposed components are the only thing that could be keeping the terminals from touching.
> ...


Good point and suggestion.

In fact, due to the multiple changes and improvements made to the SC50w (culminating in the release of the SC50w+, and in the near future, the SC51) over a period of several months after it was first released, I've pretty much decided that in the future I'll wait for a while before purchasing a newly released ZL model, to give them some extra time to iron out all the bugs.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 14, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Why do the AW batteries not have a button top?



The logic is that the very high energy potential & the recessed positive terminal minimizes accidental shorting with these high energy density cells because a short will be ugly if it happens with a anywhere near full cell.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I just got my SC60 yesterday and popped in a Trustfire red and black 2400 and it works great however I also tried one of my AW 2200 cells and it will not work. It would have been so easy for them to make the post taller so that these lights would work with both types of batteries.
> 
> Why do the AW batteries not have a button top?


 
AW 2200 cells have a button top. Are you sure yours are not 2600? That would be really bad if AW 2200 do not work.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 15, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Good point and suggestion.
> 
> In fact, due to the multiple changes and improvements made to the SC50w (culminating in the release of the SC50w+, and in the near future, the SC51) over a period of several months after it was first released, I've pretty much decided that in the future I'll wait for a while before purchasing a newly released ZL model, to give them some extra time to iron out all the bugs.



And that is why I currently own three H501s (old UI), one H60, one H60w, one H501w, one H501r and a SC30w. I buy ZL lights that have reached a stable position in terms of development. It is also a good test of a flashaholics willpower...

I have been considering buying a H501 with the new UI but with a H51F and SC51 due out I am prepared to wait for ZL lights with the XP-G led. I will, however, wait at least a couple of months after their release before I order them just so any bugs can be worked out.


----------



## waxking1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I got my SC60 earlier this week but just got my batteries today. I was worried that they may not work but they seem to be fine. I'm using AW2900
and right now it works perfect. I'll have to try it out in the dark to know how well I like the light. I just thought someone might want to know about these particular batteries.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 15, 2010)

~

But someone has to determine why it's such a hit-or-miss proposition .... on flat-top cells .

There has to be a valid reason for all the inconsistency we are seeing.

We need Consumer Reports Lab to start testing Flashlights !

~


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 15, 2010)

tre said:


> AW 2200 cells have a button top. Are you sure yours are not 2600? That would be really bad if AW 2200 do not work.



My AW 2200 are NOT button top and do not work in my light. They have the recessed positive end.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> My AW 2200 are NOT button top and do not work in my light. They have the recessed positive end.


 
Ok. Just making sure. I was not aware that AW made 2200 flat top cells. I wanted to make sure the button top 2200 cells will work in this light (since I ordered them for this)


----------



## Alan (Sep 16, 2010)

waxking1 said:


> I got my SC60 earlier this week but just got my batteries today. I was worried that they may not work but they seem to be fine. I'm using AW2900 and right now it works perfect.



Due to uncertainty of AW cell, I just ordered Redilast 2900. If you got your batteries earlier, I could have saved a lot of shipping fee:-(

Alan


----------



## one2tim (Sep 17, 2010)

Got my sc60 yersteday and it dont work with flat top cells either  i Can see compared to my h60w that it is some resistors on the circut board that prevents the cell to make contact with the battery terminal, Will use my imr's for now


----------



## OrezzerO (Sep 19, 2010)

Just adding another couple photos... it just doesn't look like the ICs would interfere but its hard to tell from a straight shot...


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice pic OrezzerO and I still believe my + battery post is smaller in diameter and possibly slightly taller than yours.


----------



## tre (Sep 28, 2010)

Anybody else notice the heat this light puts out on high? After about 3 min on high, the head is quite warm. After 5 min the head is more then warm (I would call it hot) and the whole battery tube is warm/hot. My SC60 is warm right down to the tail cap. In less than 10 min I no longer fell comfortable holding the light. I can't imagine that much heat is good for and 18650 cell. Does anyone else notice this? I'm using an AW 2200 button top cell.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 28, 2010)

~ ... Fair warning from TMG ... I have made a study of several 18650 cells ....

~
EDIT > 9-28-2010 ...... UPDATE NOTICE > BE AWARE ...

THAT THE SC-60 DOES NOT WORK RELIABLY WITH FLAT-TOP CELLS ..... at this time . 

BE AWARE IF YOU INTEND TO ORDER IT ! 

~
Bye the way ..... this is not opinion ..... it is a fact
~


----------



## Ratton (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got my new SC60, Pila charger and button-top RediLast 2900 today and everything fits and works perfectly!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2010)

It seems the Redilast is the way to go not only for the issues with flat tops but the AW negative nubs will eat the tailcap spring up in no time if you don't alter the battery.

I want some Redilast 2900's for my SC60 the problem is I will have to get a new charger because apparently they don't fit in the WF-139 charger. Oh well I really need to update and get a better charger with the Pila.


----------



## Alan (Sep 29, 2010)

New problem, my Redilast cells fit SC60 but not H60. My flat top AW2200s fit H60 but not SC60. I would carry both lights especially for traveling, it means I have to carry 2 different spare cells:-(

I just ordered 4 of Panasonic NCR18650. I hope this would fit both lights.

Alan


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 29, 2010)

Alan said:


> New problem, my Redilast cells fit SC60 but not H60. My flat top AW2200s fit H60 but not SC60. I would carry both lights especially for traveling, it means I have to carry 2 different spare cells:-(
> 
> I just ordered 4 of Panasonic NCR18650. I hope this would fit both lights.
> 
> Alan



Yes, H60 is a bit tighter and shorter than SC60.
Right choice as for NCR18650: they do fit both :wave:

As for SC60 and flat top AW2600 (don't have flat top 2200), it's kinda luck. Some fit, some don't. 
It seems as if the flat top part is squeezed inside a little bit, they don't make contact..

Also tested in my SC60:

AW2200 Button top: ok
Soshine 2800 mAh (black top): very tight fit, but ok
WOW 2600 mAh: don't fit, too wide, you'd have to push them inside very hard, no guarantee to get them out later 
Tenergy 2600 mAh (cyan, old model): ok (fits H60 too)
Tenergy 2600 mAh (cyan, new model): tight fit, but ok (no fit with H60)
TrustFire 2400 mAh (flamed ones): ok
EagleTac 2400 mAh: ok

MiniLux


----------



## tre (Sep 29, 2010)

I did some temp readings because I think the light gets pretty hot. I used an infrared thermometer and a stop watch. The light is using an AW button top 2200mah 18650 which was measured at 4.07 volts before the start of the test. The light was tailstanding for the first 11 minutes of the test. At 11 minutes, I grabbed the light and held it for 1 min.

*Time / Head temp / Body temp*
0 min / 77.7 / 77.7
1 min / 87 / 83
2 min / 91.4 / 86.6
3 min / 95 / 89.7
4 min / 97 / 92
5 min / 99.1 / 94.3
6 min / 100.7 / 95.8
7 min / 102 / 97.1
8 min / 103.6 / 98.2
9 min / 105 / 99.5
10 min / 106.5 / 100.6
11 min / 107.5 / 101.4
12 min / 102.2 / 98.7 (I held the light for 1 min)
13 min / 105 / 100 (light was tailstanding again)

I turned off the light after 13 min and it was quite warm. I pulled out the AW 18650 battery and measured it at 98.7 degrees. It would seem the battery is the exact same temp as the body of the light. I am a bit worred about how much heat is transferred to the battery from the light.


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess these were degrees Fahrenheit?

I don't think that 100 degrees Fahrenheit or about 42 degrees Celsius are really too hot for a flashlight or a 18650 cell 

MiniLux



tre said:


> I did some temp readings because I think the light gets pretty hot. I used an infrared thermometer and a stop watch. The light is using an AW button top 2200mah 18650 which was measured at 4.07 volts before the start of the test. The light was tailstanding for the first 11 minutes of the test. At 11 minutes, I grabbed the light and held it for 1 min.
> 
> *Time / Head temp / Body temp*
> 0 min / 77.7 / 77.7
> ...


----------



## Alan (Sep 29, 2010)

tre said:


> I did some temp readings because I think the light gets pretty hot. I used an infrared thermometer and a stop watch. The light is using an AW button top 2200mah 18650 which was measured at 4.07 volts before the start of the test. The light was tailstanding for the first 11 minutes of the test. At 11 minutes, I grabbed the light and held it for 1 min.
> 
> *Time / Head temp / Body temp*
> 0 min / 77.7 / 77.7
> ...



It seems SC60's uni-body heat sink REALLY works! However, its uni-body design make it difficult to assembly.


----------



## Alan (Sep 29, 2010)

MiniLux said:


> Yes, H60 is a bit tighter and shorter than SC60.
> Right choice as for NCR18650: they do fit both :wave:
> MiniLux



Did you try NCR18650? My NCR18650 was shipped 2 days ago and hopefully, I could receive it today (only if they're really shipped as the seller claimed).

Alan


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 29, 2010)

Alan said:


> Did you try NCR18650? My NCR18650 was shipped 2 days ago and hopefully, I could receive it today (only if they're really shipped as the seller claimed).
> 
> Alan



Yes, I tried NCR18650 2900 mAh in the SC60 as well as in the H60. No problem, working 

MiniLux


----------



## Alan (Sep 30, 2010)

MiniLux said:


> Yes, I tried NCR18650 2900 mAh in the SC60 as well as in the H60. No problem, working
> 
> MiniLux



Thanks. I need order 4 more then, and let all the Redi and AW cells for other lights.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 1, 2010)

~

I have two older AW cells , 2200mAh , that don't work reliably in the SC-60 .

If you have extremely recessed tabs you should test them for potential loose connections in the SC-60.

Turn your light on - then bump it on a counter top to see if it breaks connection and turns off . If it does ... it has minimal connection and may fail when you need it most .

The brass post on the circuit board is not raised enough to contact all flat-top cells . It seems ZebraLight has used a variation of brass terminals in their production , and some are just not robust enough . I'm hoping they will correct this for future buyers so all 18650 cells can be used. This error could have easily been avoided .

Future buyers should request a beefed-up brass terminal .... pronto .

~


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you to the previous posters for raising awareness of the issue of 18650 Li-ion flat tops not being 100% functional with the SC60. 

I have no problem with flat top Li-ions (AW brand) in my H60 and H60w. I was looking forward to the SC60 but will now wait until the SC51 is available.


----------



## Alan (Oct 2, 2010)

Both H60 and SC60 has in-built protection circuit and doesn't require protected 18650. Panasonic NCR18650 - 2900mah fits both and is available in ebay at around $12 a piece.

Unlike SC51 which runs high for around 45 min, SC60 runs high for more than 2 hours.

Alan


----------



## Hondo (Oct 4, 2010)

I have all flat-topped 18650's, mostly laptop salvaged cells. If I were to have this light now (which I don't, I have the H60 and others), what I would do, given that I KNOW how to solder WELL, is add my own button to the top of the cell. I don't trust running the magnets in most lights, and looking at the exposed components, I would not in this one.

How I would do this is to clean the center of the positive battery terminal thoroughly, including light scuffing with fine sandpaper. Apply a THIN film of rosin flux to this, only at the center for about 1/8" to 3/16" diameter. Then take a well dressed, hot soldering iron tip, wiped on a wet sponge to remove oxidation, and load it fairly well with solder, and apply it to the center of the battery. If you have prepped it correctly, the solder will tin to the battery top and flow on almost instantly, without transfering enough heat to the battery to do damage. If it does not, QUIT, or you WILL transfer enough heat to the battery to do damage.

The resulting blob of solder will solve the issues in this light, and if it ends up too high, don't worry, just let it cool that way and file it down to a reasonable height, it is fairly soft and goes fast.

This is a pretty contraversial technique, applying heat to a Li-Ion, and should not be attempted if you are not an experienced solderer. But if you spend VERY little time with the molten solder on the top of the battery, it can be done safely. I will repeat, if it does not tin out almost IMMEDIATELY, QUIT and let it cool.

Alternatively, you could do exactly the same thing to the brass contact in the head of the light. But due to the way ZL's are made, you would need one very long, skinny soldering iron, and it would be a little like building a ship in a bottle. But if you can reach it, that is the safest cure for the issue.


----------



## olrac (Oct 4, 2010)

Any more word on when the neutral version will be coming?


----------



## Alan (Oct 5, 2010)

Hondo said:


> I have all flat-topped 18650's, mostly laptop salvaged cells. If I were to have this light now (which I don't, I have the H60 and others).



H60 does work with flat-topped 18650 while SC60 doesn't. Did you find that your flat-topped 18650 not fitting H60?

Alan


----------



## Hondo (Oct 5, 2010)

I've had no problems with my 18650's fitting the H60, as far as diameter goes. They are all non-protected, so they are about as skinny as 18650's get.


----------



## tre (Oct 5, 2010)

Alan said:


> Both H60 and SC60 has in-built protection circuit and doesn't require protected 18650. Panasonic NCR18650 - 2900mah fits both and is available in ebay at around $12 a piece.
> 
> Unlike SC51 which runs high for around 45 min, SC60 runs high for more than 2 hours.
> 
> Alan


 
The "built in protection" in the SC60 does nothing to protect against the vast majority of bad conditions. For example shorts causing thermal runaway in an unprotected battery will still go  in the SC60 where a protected battery would be ok. Clearly it also does not protect against overcharge when on the charger. A protected 18650 does not have any of these issues. I just want people who are not experienced with LiCo cells to know that using unprotected cells in the SC60 still carries the vast majority of the risk that you don't have when using a protected cell (there is still risk with protected LiCo cells - please educate yourself if you want to use them). The SC60 only has over discharge protection that kicks in at 2.7 volts. Ideally, you don't want to let your cell get as low as 2.7 volts. Also, the light does have parasitic drain so if you leave the cell in the light it will continue to discharge further than 2.7 volts.


----------



## pae77 (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with the points made about the benefits of using protected cells in the SC60.

However, I think the overdischarge protection is appropriately set at ~2.7 volts. The reason over discharge protection is set to 2.7 volts is because when Li-Co batteries get down to where they are mostly depleted, which is about 3.6-3.7 volts, the voltage tends to quickly sag under load and momentarily drops down to 2.7 or less, which then appropriately triggers the ODP. Then when the drain is stopped after the ODP kicks in, the cell's voltage usually quickly recovers back to about 3.6 or so. Of course it is best to avoid triggering the ODP (or protection circuitry, if using protected cells), but this kind of treatment is usually not fatal or unduly harmful to the cell because due to the aforementioned rapid voltage sag under load (and subsequent recovery when the load is removed) that is characteristic of Li-ion cells when they get depleted down to ~3.6 volts, the 2.7 volt ODP is _effectively_ stopping the drain when the cell's voltage is really at about 3.6 volts.


----------



## Alan (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree that having additonal good quality protected circuit for the cell won't go wrong. Even with good quality charger like Pila IBC, protected cells provide second protection.

Nonetheless, using high quality cells like NCR18650 in light with built-in voltage cutoff would be safer than using low quality cell with low quality protection circuit in other light. Such protected cells give illusion that the cell are safe is more fatal.

Regarding thermo runaway, I am not sure if protection circuit would really help if the cell itself is poorly-design. Sony cells seems explode even with good protection circuit built-in most laptop. Not to mention that SC60 isn't drawing high current either, I guess it might be 1A or so, again with its unibody heatsink, it dissipates heat faster.

Alan


----------



## Spacemarine (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd really like to see a runtime plot of the SC60 with one of these new 2900 mAh 18650 cells. is that information available somewhere?

André


----------



## psychbeat (Oct 7, 2010)

Spacemarine said:


> I'd really like to see a runtime plot of the SC60 with one of these new 2900 mAh 18650 cells. is that information available somewhere?
> 
> André



me too!

and i want the HL version...


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 7, 2010)

psychbeat said:


> me too!
> 
> and i want the HL version...



Me three, does anyone who owns one have the ability to do so?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 7, 2010)

Spacemarine said:


> I'd really like to see a runtime plot of the SC60 with one of these new 2900 mAh 18650 cells. is that information available somewhere?
> 
> André



I thought I read somewhere earlier in this thread that the SC60 doesn't run on flat top cells?


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mine works but from what I gather so far it's hit and miss with more misses than hits. Seems like the Redilast might be the way to go if a test is done.


----------



## AZLight (Oct 7, 2010)

My SC60 runs on Sanyo flat top 18650 with no problem.


----------



## JA(me)S (Oct 7, 2010)

From the lucky fellas that have received their SC60 (working), could a brotha get a beamshot?

I'd even be placated by a good pencil sketch...


----------



## tre (Oct 8, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> I thought I read somewhere earlier in this thread that the SC60 doesn't run on flat top cells?



Redilast cells are 2900mah with a button top.


----------



## Spacemarine (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone made a runtime plot yet?


----------



## bigfish5 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe it is just me , but as popular as the zebralights are , it's like pulling teeth to find reviews and beamshots of them. Would love to see some outdoor beamshots of the sc60 also. Sucha tiny light for an 18650.


----------



## JDest (Oct 27, 2010)

Fonarik.com has SC60 shots along with many others. Slighty hard to navigate since the page loads in Russian but the TECT (Test) link on the home page brings you straight to the goodness. This site has some really useful beamshots, and if they continue down this path, with a little direction, they might end up being a go-to source.


----------



## olrac (Oct 27, 2010)

Still waiting for neutral version


----------



## Gregozedobe (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't help with beamshots, but my verbal description is:

More of a floody light than a long distance thrower - it has a large hotspot with fairly wide (and brighter than average) spill. It has a smooth beam, with no obvious rings.

My only criticisms (and I'm being pretty fussy saying this) are that the centre of the hotspot is slightly less bright than the outer edge of the hotspot, and it has just a hint of green. I've noticed similar in several of my other XP-G lights.

All in all it is now my favourite 18650 light, the combination of small size (for an 18650 powered light) and the flexible ZL user interface is great.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Oct 28, 2010)

Gregozedobe said:


> My only criticisms (and I'm being pretty fussy saying this) are that the centre of the hotspot is slightly less bright than the outer edge of the hotspot, and it has just a hint of green. I've noticed similar in several of my other XP-G lights.



And that is why especially for XP-G lights neutral tint is where it's at!


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Mar 12, 2011)

What I would like is a SC60 Hi CRI, at about 140L. Now wouldn't that be something else...are you there Lillian?


----------



## JA(me)S (Mar 13, 2011)

Below are all cached posts from November 2 2010 through to the end of February 2011.
This represents original posts sequentially from #216-280.
No information was lost in this thread when the lights went out at CPF.  
*



Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *iso9009* on 11-03-2010 12:43 AM GMT

I received a SC60.







1. JilLite 18650 battery

2. SC60

3. H60

4. SC50W






SC60 vs SC50W











1. SC60

2. Surefire L4

3. JilLite Qohelet




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *davidt1* on 11-03-2010 09:02 AM GMT

iso9009,

Thanks for the pictures. I love size comparison pictures. It's great that Zebralight gives us so many choices. Those who want the most powerful pocket AA light can get the SC51. Those who want the most powerful pocket 18650 light can get the SC60. 

I would love to hear your impressions of these lights.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *B0wz3r* on 11-03-2010 11:29 AM GMT

Thanks also for those comparison shots.

It looks like the reflector assembly on the 60 is larger than that of the 50/51... makes me wonder how the beam pattern compares between the two.

Any beamshot to share? 




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *nutcracker* on 11-03-2010 12:23 PM GMT

Look at this thread, (it is not mine.)
http://messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=91495

It is not Sc60/51 but at least SC60/30 and some others.

Ceiling bounce included.

:wave:




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *davidt1* on 11-03-2010 01:23 PM GMT



nutcracker said:


> Look at this thread, (it is not mine.)
> http://messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=91495
> 
> It is not Sc60/51 but at least SC60/30 and some others.
> ...


Hallo, Hallo,

Thanks for the link. The ceiling bounce test is the most revealing for brightness. The SC60 lights up the floor really well.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 11-03-2010 10:42 PM GMT

Ahhhh... beamshots. After waiting so long, they sure go down smooth. Thanks for the link nutcracker.

I realize ZL is more flood than throw. According to the link, the SC60 is solid out to about 50 meters. I remember jhc37013 saying it could reach out to about 100 meters - though barely. This seems to be confirmed by Fonarik at 90 meters. 100 meters is about right for my use...anybody else have any input as to useful distance? Supported pics would be great!




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 11-03-2010 11:42 PM GMT

James I wish I was better with a camera I have some dark wooded areas out here and the SC60 is very good at about 60 meters, at 60 meters I can tell a difference between a rabbit and a cat.

At 100 meters it just barely illuminates trees and I can't make out any detail at that distance.

My wife actually commented a couple times with a "hey whats that light I like it" as we navigate around our property. She like's the soft hotspot that does not blind her and she like's the wide spill that can light both our paths. Honesty i can't ever remember her commenting about my light's beam profile before the SC60.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 11-04-2010 12:12 AM GMT

Thanks jhc for the input - I can relate to kitty vs. bunny at 60 meters (actually here it's bobcat vs. coyote) What I'd really like to ascertain is bear vs. deer at 100 meters...

Now this is perhaps the best endorsement I've seen on CPF!


jhc37013 said:


> My wife actually commented a couple times with a "hey whats that light I like it"...Honesty i can't ever remember her commenting about my light's beam profile before the SC60.






*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Colonel Sanders* on 11-04-2010 04:51 AM GMT

If I could only have one light, this would be it. I find it is by far my most used light.

It's the perfect EDC size, IMO. 

Output and runtime are outstanding. I find the throw to be surprising considering the form factor and the plentiful spill. It really does well outside for hiking or camping. I haven't measured but I'd say it's pretty useful up to about 250-400 ft depending on how much detail you consider useful. 

Tailcap measurements have shown between 1.2 and 1.35a on high the few times I've checked. That's a bit stronger than I was expecting and helps to explain the excellent output.

The six levels are easily accessible. After a short time I found this UI to be very nice. 

Regulation seems perfectly stable. After it shuts down from battery depletion on high, the lower levels are still usable. So, you're not caught in the dark.

Color is slightly cool blue. No green at all.

I use Redilast 2900s and they work perfectly. I use both the Xstar XP6 charger (you have to use the included magnets on the positive pole while charging) and the WF-139 charger (certainly a TIGHT fit with these batteries but it really wouldn't be a problem if this was the only charger I had. I've read that these Redilast 2900s don't work with this charger so perhaps the chargers vary. My 139 was bought back in the spring, FWIW).

When Zebralight comes out with a neutral tint SC60 I'll be buying another. 




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *davidt1* on 11-04-2010 11:00 AM GMT

Sounds good, Colonel!




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 11-04-2010 09:22 PM GMT

Thanks Colonel for the mini review - and your take on the light's usable distance. Your input on the light's physical size provided me a perfect segue to what was to be my next question:

Is this light truly EDCable? To those of you who carry it every day - is it working for you?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 11-04-2010 09:45 PM GMT

It works great for me the cylindrical shape really helps and size/weight are very acceptable. When I carry my HDS 170T or E1B or SC60 they all feel about identical in weight in size in my pocket.

My opinion is it is the perfect trade off in size, weight and output/efficiency. If there was something better I would carry it, right now the only thing the SC60 shares pocket time with is my Ra 170T.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 11-06-2010 10:31 PM GMT



jhc37013 said:


> If there was something better I would carry it, right now the only thing the SC60 shares pocket time with is my Ra 170T.


There it is, (gulp)... I am about to commit CPF blasphemy by the mere utterance of what I'm about to say. Please forgive me Henry - the current incarnation of the Egyptian sun god Ra - for I know not what I do... There it is, (gulp)... I am about to commit CPF blasphemy by the mere utterance of what I'm about to say. Please forgive me Henry - the current incarnation of the Egyptian sun god Ra - for I know not what I do...

I am considering the SC60 as my next EDC over the HDS.

There I said it...I said it out loud in a community of my peers. And I feel...lighter, freer, unencumbered.

Ok, moving on. Next question:

How much of a nuisance is unintended switch activation with the SC60 in your pocket?

I really don't like the idea of having to lock out/on the tail cap with every use. The idea is just too cumbersome - and I was just getting used to feeling unencumbered...

- Jas.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *ginaz* on 11-06-2010 11:29 PM GMT

mine has never come on unintended




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 11-07-2010 12:52 AM GMT

Mine came on once in low but not a serious problem.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Gregozedobe* on 11-07-2010 03:48 AM GMT

Both my SC60 and my H501 have been switched on inadvertantly several times each - so now if I am going to carry them I unscrew the tailcap so that can no longer happen (but you do have to remember to tighten the tailcap again when you want to use the light).




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *LEDAdd1ct* on 11-09-2010 06:32 PM GMT

I just had a delicious spaghetti dinner, but I must confess a growing hunger for this light! Since Zebralight has a solid track record of releasing lights in neutral tints, I think I will sit back, let them work out any latent bugs, and bite when the XP-G [bin, neutral tint] is released. I'm cool with 5A, 5B, or 5C. After selling my Guider, there is a void, a void that can only be filled by another 18650 side clicky...




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Colonel Sanders* on 11-12-2010 10:33 AM GMT

Mine came on a couple of times before I started making a habit out of a 1/4 turn of the tailcap.

It's really not a hassle once it becomes a habit...no more-so than twisting a twisty headed light. All it really takes is anything more than about a 1/32 turn and it's locked out.

But, even if you don't lock out and it comes on it's not a big deal. If it's on high for a few minutes it'll let you know! It starts getting pretty warm in there so you won't let it stay on for long!




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Phaserburn* on 11-13-2010 07:31 AM GMT



LEDAdd1ct said:


> I just had a delicious spaghetti dinner, but I must confess a growing hunger for this light! Since Zebralight has a solid track record of releasing lights in neutral tints, I think I will sit back, let them work out any latent bugs, and bite when the XP-G [bin, neutral tint] is released. I'm cool with 5A, 5B, or 5C. After selling my Guider, there is a void, a void that can only be filled by another 18650 side clicky...



+1, minus the spaghetti, but plus a robust turkey chili. Waiting on the NW SC60.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 01-13-2011 11:00 AM GMT

What to do,what to do,what to do.... 

I promised myself I would buy the neutral version when available. Not gonna waver, just gonna hit the "buy it now" button. GoingGear now has the SC60w listed on his site. I called to confirm availability. If not for the snow storm in Georgia he would have them in stock - they are en route and should be in by Monday. One should never break a promise..just a mouse click away...finger hovering....

BUT (why does everything that looks promising have a big but?) 

Since I made this promise to myself, I've learned of the SC600 sporting an XM-L that is purportedly neutrally tinted with availability some time in February. This is quite the technological achievement. I would love to hold the equivalent of a car headlight in my hand (in this case, not a euphemism - well ok, given the stress, maybe a little). I've waited this long already, even if I had to wait till March.... can't buy both, relaxing trigger finger... oh, what to do? 

_Wait a second, I know what to do: go to the only people that understand and vent my frustrations._

Feeling better now.

Now that I've taken all the board space available for venting - what are you guys gonna do?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Sparky's Magic* on 01-13-2011 11:21 AM GMT



nutcracker said:


> Look at this thread, (it is not mine.)
> http://messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=91495
> 
> It is not Sc60/51 but at least SC60/30 and some others.
> ...


Thanks for the link,Nutcracker. Thanks for the link,Nutcracker.

I'm going to wait for the Z/ SC60W. (later this month). I hope it's as good as the SC60. Those beamshots, especially the SC60 in the forest

are truly fantastic with what appears to me to be better than average color rendition...can't wait!




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *B0wz3r* on 01-13-2011 11:37 AM GMT

I'd go with the SC60w; the XML is still a relatively unknown quantity, at least in terms of tint lottery, so I'd go with something that has a more obvious history in terms of what to expect from the light. As it is, a neutral XPG is going to be plenty bright for most EDC needs; an XML might be great, but honestly, won't the 61w be enough light for most of your needs?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Outdoorsman5* on 01-13-2011 12:43 PM GMT

The SC60 is still my favorite & MOST USED light around, but the dang thing keeps getting tripped on in my pocket!! I try to remember to unscrew the tail, but when I forget....argggggh. I wish Zebralight would come up with a way to have more resistance on the button or maybe a one handed way to lock it. BTW, I have not had a battery run down completely when this has happened, so I have not been left with a dead light....I usually feel the heat in my pocket which alerts me that it's been tripped on. Now I get a "phantom hot pocket" from time to time. Sometimes I think my pocket's hot, I reach down, & it's not....strange. It's a little funny when this happens and the light is not even in my pocket.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *tre* on 01-13-2011 05:22 PM GMT

JA(me)S, I am in the same boat as you. I have sworn off cool tints but I would love to try an XM-L in an SC60 sized light so I may have to wait for that. what to do?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 01-14-2011 03:45 AM GMT

Go ahead and get the SC60w, even though Zebra has been pretty good about there release dates I would not bet on it. There is always some new or better emitter around the corner so just get what you want to get when you can.

The SC60 is the best EDC light I have and take a look at my list below and that should let you know how I really feel about it.


----------



## JA(me)S (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *run4jc* on 01-14-2011 06:22 AM GMT

After how seeing the quality of the SC51W and noting how pleased I was with it, and how pleased you SC60 owners are, I couldn't resist - GoingGear just accepted my order for an SC60W. 4 inches - neutral tint - great interface - estimated 230-240 lumen - how can you go wrong? I'm loving the interface - and the tint on my SC51W is PERFECT for my tastes. Although the XM-L appeals to me, it's hard for me to resist that proven neutral, slightly warm tint of the XPG R4 (I'm assuming it's an R4?)




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 01-14-2011 06:30 AM GMT

Good buy run4 I seriously doubt it will be one you regret, it may end up your favorite EDC light.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *J.D.* on 01-14-2011 02:33 PM GMT



JA(me)S said:


> Since I made this promise to myself, I've learned of the SC600 sporting an XM-L that is purportedly neutrally tinted with availability some time in February.


What? SC600 - ohhh noooooo What? SC600 - ohhh noooooo :hairpull:

... i've waiting so long for a neutral version of the SC 60 - and now you have to tell me there is a SC600 on it's way. 

... so you are not alone with your decision 




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *tjmcmahon* on 01-14-2011 04:06 PM GMT

So what is the deal with the Neutral tint? I have a few lights and all of them are cool, so I guess I have just never experienced the Neutral. I just got an SC60 a few days ago in the mail and it is a tremendous little light. Is the neutral really that much better or is it purely a preference thing?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *run4jc* on 01-14-2011 04:12 PM GMT

You could search in the forum for days and find strong opinions, but all simply represent individual preference. And although I prefer the neutral tint - I find it more 'pleasing to the eye' - there are those who have equally strong preference for a pure white tint. Interestingly, in my own collection and even though I prefer neutral, most of my lights are NOT neutral - due to availability.



tjmcmahon said:


> So what is the deal with the Neutral tint? I have a few lights and all of them are cool, so I guess I have just never experienced the Neutral. I just got an SC60 a few days ago in the mail and it is a tremendous little light. Is the neutral really that much better or is it purely a preference thing?






*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *olrac* on 01-14-2011 07:28 PM GMT

looks like GG is now out of stock of the neutral SC60




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *TooManyGizmos* on 01-14-2011 07:44 PM GMT

~

You might try ... fNg

~





*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *olrac* on 01-14-2011 07:50 PM GMT



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> You might try ... fNg
> 
> ~


nope they don't have them, but not a problem for me I got one from GG nope they don't have them, but not a problem for me I got one from GG




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *nodoubt* on 01-14-2011 09:58 PM GMT

sorry, but thats got to be one of the ugliest lights ive ever seen.......

man what were they thinking..........




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 01-15-2011 07:12 AM GMT

I've been so pleased with my SC51/H51 that I have an SC60 on way. Can't wait! 




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *run4jc* on 01-16-2011 07:46 AM GMT

Notified yesterday that the "W" versions were delayed at least a week or two. Switched to the SC60 - hoping that it is a nice, white tint, but not too 'cold.'


run4jc said:


> After how seeing the quality of the SC51W and noting how pleased I was with it, and how pleased you SC60 owners are, I couldn't resist - GoingGear just accepted my order for an SC60W. 4 inches - neutral tint - great interface - estimated 230-240 lumen - how can you go wrong? I'm loving the interface - and the tint on my SC51W is PERFECT for my tastes. Although the XM-L appeals to me, it's hard for me to resist that proven neutral, slightly warm tint of the XPG R4 (I'm assuming it's an R4?)






*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *run4jc* on 01-16-2011 07:48 AM GMT

I had similar thoughts until I got one. It looks better 'live.' And the interface is, once you are accustomed to it, intuitive and incredibly useful. Besides - one man's "ugly" is another man's "beautiful"....different strokes...



nodoubt said:


> sorry, but thats got to be one of the ugliest lights ive ever seen.......
> 
> man what were they thinking..........






*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *olrac* on 01-16-2011 11:40 AM GMT



run4jc said:


> I had similar thoughts until I got one. It looks better 'live.' And the interface is, once you are accustomed to it, intuitive and incredibly useful. Besides - one man's "ugly" is another man's "beautiful"....different strokes...


You right about that, I think they kinda have a 30's Art Deco look about them. You right about that, I think they kinda have a 30's Art Deco look about them. :thumbsup:




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 01-17-2011 12:12 AM GMT

Agreed I don't think it looks bad at all in person and functionality is key here, anit-roll,excellent tail stand, good heat dispersion, pocket clip and I think the solid uni-body really helps reliability and rides well in the pocket. As run4 pointed out different strokes for different folks and it looks great to me.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 01-18-2011 03:39 PM GMT

I received my SC60 today!!! Here it is with two siblings. The H501 might be next!






*



Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *run4jc* on 01-18-2011 03:58 PM GMT

Mine came today, too. What a nice little light - amazing size for an 18650 light. Loaded 'er up with a 2900mAh AW 18650 - bet it'll run a while! As much as I love the tint of the SC51W, this light has a nice tint. Yes, it's white, but it's a creamy white, and not a trace of blueness or coldness. Slightly floody, and my sphere shows it at 291 lumen at turn on. What a great little light - and when the W version becomes available, one will be mine! :devil:




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *pae77* on 01-18-2011 04:54 PM GMT

When the XM-L version comes out, I'll definitely be a buyer!




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *run4jc* on 01-18-2011 04:59 PM GMT

I'm still pretty fond of the XP-G....




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *olrac* on 01-18-2011 06:27 PM GMT

Just got my SC60W and it's great!




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Redorblack Nigelbottom* on 01-18-2011 08:43 PM GMT

Aurgh.... I've had my SC60 for while now and I'm still waiting for batteries from China in order to turn it on... and the batteries/charger got ordered first. Today I got home from work though and found a cryptic message on the tracking site...

"Origin Post is Preparing Shipment". I had to google that, found out if means that the package entered the US apparently and that it's switching over from China Post to USPS. 

Anyone using this light with a headlight type mount? I imagine I could use it the same way as my HF51F except have it hanging off the side of my head instead of over my eyes.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 01-18-2011 09:08 PM GMT

Next time you can order batteries/charger from batteryjunction.com

No affiliation, just a happy customer...




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *roadkill1109* on 01-18-2011 09:37 PM GMT

what is the difference between neutral white and the one which doesnt indicate neutral white?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *radellaf* on 01-18-2011 10:10 PM GMT

Here's my SC60w in pictures:

Positive Contact
http://www.flickr.com/photos/radellaf/5369288906/



PCB end of Redilast vs AW IMR 18650 cell:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/radellaf/5369299172/



Not sure if they changed the fit, but my new SC60w is too small a diameter to fit the protection PCB part of my Redilast 2900. Maybe the light is the same and my Redilast has a slightly bigger lump at the end? It does work with LG Chem unprotected flat-top cells, but I don't have any AW 2900 to try.

End view:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/radellaf/5369349144/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/radellaf/5368762243/



Measuring with a ruler I get pretty much 18.5mm for the bore and my Redilast, so we're talking about a .1-.2mm problem.

Edit: Trustfire 2400 (flame wrapper) do not fit for the same reason. Good thing this light works with flat-tops.

The spring doesn't seem to be particularly big or battery-scratching. Here it is vs the SC51:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/radellaf/5368717733/



Here are some tint comparison beamshots. One with the SC51 cool and the P-Rocket SST50 Neutral, and a second with a Quark MiNi AA Warm White added in.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/radellaf/5369327464/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/radellaf/5368717989/



(my first CPF beamshots, I think)

The only modes that aren't PWM seem to be the highest option for each of the three main settings. The lowest low is the worst, and you can see it out the corner of your eye, but I find it unnoticeable in normal use.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *tjmcmahon* on 01-18-2011 10:39 PM GMT

I got my SC60 about a week ago and was scared to order AW 2900's. I got an AW2600 with a button top instead and it fits in the light just fine. The little thing is really quite impressive. The interface is brilliant. The quickness to get to any output I want is amazing. I thought I liked my Quark Turbo 123 but now I cant stop using this little guy. Great light. Also, the pocket thing really isnt an issue. To turn out the cap is literally maybe an 1/8 of a turn. You barely have to turn it for it to not turn on in your pocket. That's all I got for now.

-Happy camper.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *radellaf* on 01-19-2011 09:31 PM GMT



TooManyGizmos said:


> Turn your light on - then bump it on a counter top to see if it breaks connection and turns off . If it does ... it has minimal connection and may fail when you need it most .
> 
> Future buyers should request a beefed-up brass terminal


I'm with you on the second part, even an extra 0.5mm would be great, but not sure the bump test tells you anything meaningful. Only button top cell (other than the Redilast that won't fit) is an IMR, and it flicks off briefly just as much as the two LG Chem cells when I rap the bottom of the light on a countertop. I think the spring is just only so powerful. Maybe the AW2200 with the button _and_ the extra 2-3mm has enough tension to not blip off, dunno. I'm with you on the second part, even an extra 0.5mm would be great, but not sure the bump test tells you anything meaningful. Only button top cell (other than the Redilast that won't fit) is an IMR, and it flicks off briefly just as much as the two LG Chem cells when I rap the bottom of the light on a countertop. I think the spring is just only so powerful. Maybe the AW2200 with the button _and_ the extra 2-3mm has enough tension to not blip off, dunno.

As for failing when I need it most, well, that's what backup lights are for. I never _really_ need anything other than my keychain (LD01) light.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 01-19-2011 09:51 PM GMT

I'm using UltraFire 2400mAh button top batteries, the gray ones, no issues...




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *madmook* on 01-19-2011 10:42 PM GMT



roadkill1109 said:


> what is the difference between neutral white and the one which doesnt indicate neutral white?


The other one has a cool white tint. The other one has a cool white tint.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *olrac* on 01-21-2011 03:20 PM GMT

My SC60W i got from Going Gear is exhibiting weird behavior it will turn on by itself sometimes unless I lock it out anyone else seen this?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 01-21-2011 05:38 PM GMT



olrac said:


> My SC60W i got from Going Gear is exhibiting weird behavior it will turn on by itself sometimes unless I lock it out anyone else seen this?


Are you talking turning on in your pocket or just turning on by itself as it sits out on a desk, tabletop etc.? If it's the latter you would be the first I have ever heard of this problem. Are you talking turning on in your pocket or just turning on by itself as it sits out on a desk, tabletop etc.? If it's the latter you would be the first I have ever heard of this problem.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *TooManyGizmos* on 01-21-2011 09:42 PM GMT

~

Yes ... static electric discharges can turn it on ......

cause it has an electronic switch .

~


----------



## JA(me)S (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 01-21-2011 09:48 PM GMT



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Yes ... static electric discharges can turn it on ......
> 
> ...



Very good point TMG, now that I think about it I have had my H501 cut on a few times when I set in down on my cloth chair. I never have a problem with accidental activation in my pocket, maybe it's the type of jeans I wear which is just regular denim.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *olrac* on 01-22-2011 12:51 AM GMT

It happens after I have used the light then turn it off and a few seconds later (3-10) it turns on, static charge is interesting but I am not experiencing this with my SC30 or SC50 only the SC60




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *radellaf* on 01-27-2011 12:04 AM GMT

Perhaps someone can tell me if they've ever done this, but I worked on both my Protected batteries and the light, and now they all fit, the Redilast and the Trustfire Red & Black.

Step 1 I'm not concerned about but it improves safety. I took 320 grit emery paper wrapped around a finger and smoothed down the very sharp edge on the inside of the tail. I gave the entrance inner diameter a slight bevel so it won't nick insulation, especially that on the - end of protected cells where the metal strip meets the circuit board. 

Step 2 I am a little concerned about but so far so good. I gently but firmly pressed the most bulging part of the metal strip against a "writing surface" plastic desk pad. Firm enough to flatten the bulge just a bit. I wanted the surface to have some give, though, to keep from damaging the insulation. Most lights are anodized where the metal strip could make contact with the sidewall and it's definitely a weak point of the protected design. Redilast's insulation seems thicker than the Trustfires.

Has anyone else done this to batteries?

There is just some kapton tape insulating that strip from the cell casing and I hope I haven't compromised that. I also wonder, if it did short out, would the thin strip act like a fuse and vaporize or would it get red hot but hold, and cause a fire. FWIW I had a window open to toss the cell if anything happened when I was bump-pressing.

Anyway, now all 3 of my protected cells slide in. It's a tight fit but the lip is now smooth so I hope won't wear the insulation, and the fit is loose enough that all cells drop out by their own weight.

OTOH, the protected are 2-3mm longer and the spring makes some noises on the last turn or two of the tailcap. I think it's fine, but am inclined to stick to my shorter button top IMR and flat top LG 2600 cells most of the time. With any of them if I hit the light tailcap hard on my palm I can get it to flick off for the briefest bit. I don't call that a problem though. Contact has proven rock solid otherwise, and I'd only expect dual-spring lights to be competely immune to that effect. 

I only have an AW RCR and 18650 IMR so no negative end plate nubbin to worry about. I really don't like the AW 2600 & 2900 design. Seems made for multi-cell, and I'm a 1-cell guy for now.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *Redorblack Nigelbottom* on 01-27-2011 12:24 AM GMT



radellaf said:


> Perhaps someone can tell me if they've ever done this, but I worked on both my Protected batteries and the light, and now they all fit, the Redilast and the Trustfire Red & Black.
> 
> Step 1 I'm not concerned about but it improves safety. I took 320 grit emery paper wrapped around a finger and smoothed down the very sharp edge on the inside of the tail. I gave the entrance inner diameter a slight bevel so it won't nick insulation, especially that on the - end of protected cells where the metal strip meets the circuit board.
> 
> ...


I went with the TF protected red and black 2400mah ( I went with the TF protected red and black 2400mah (http://www.dealextreme.com/p/trustfi...s-2-pack-20392) that everyone here recommended (if I wasn't going to spend $40+ on two batteries and go for Pila or AW) and they fit perfectly in my SC60 and Malkoff Wildcat. I was worried about fit reading a bunch of these sorts of threads, but I don't see on my batteries this bit some seem to have sticking out. They slide right into the SC60 and Malkoff without any sticking, but also no rattling.

As a noob to 18650 lights and cells, I'm going to be keeping a good watch on the cells voltages and any apparent wear. I don't wish to become a cautionary tale. But now that I've charged and used the Trustfire cells above... I just ordered 4 more from DX and am ordering a Pila Charger to replace the one bay Trustfire charger I got thinking I was only going to need to charge one cell at a time. I might give the charger I have now to a fellow I work with that has a Lenser flashlight with adjustable beam and it uses a single 18650 cell. He wants the option of just swapping batteries rather than using the magnetic charge adapter and waiting for it to recharge.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *radellaf* on 01-27-2011 12:56 AM GMT

There is variation in the trustfires as one of mine kinda fit before mods but you had to be careful. I'm sure with more at least one would be bulge-less. The pressing really worked, though.

I'd still LOVE to know if my light has a .1mm narrower bore than what you guys have. anyone willing and able to caliper the I.D.?

So far I have cottonpickers and XStar USB 18650 chargers, a 1 bay Ultrafire, and an uber hobby charger (BC6DX-ii) for charging. Lots of cells are a must, though I envy the ability to top-up every day without having to open up the light and remove the cell.

It's just an awesome light though. Beautiful tint, brighter than all but the initial output of my "700lm" MG P-Rocket, and I'm very thankful the put in the choice of two lower highs or strobe just like the SC51. Adds to the fun factor, but doesn't get in the way. 

EDC-ing this clipped to waistband is pushing the limit of comfort though. The HDS Clicky is O-K, but the SC51 is really the most comfortable. I love having all 3 right now, lots of fun.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *XtremeLaplander* on 01-30-2011 02:33 PM GMT

It seems that Zebralight has updated the output of SC60 from 270lm to 300lm at their website. I just wonder if they really have increased the output or what´s going on behind this change?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 01-30-2011 04:02 PM GMT



XtremeLaplander said:


> It seems that Zebralight has updated the output of SC60 from 270lm to 300lm at their website. I just wonder if they really have increased the output or what´s going on behind this change?



Good catch and High 2 is now 155lm I think before it was 140, it would not surprise me one bit to find out this is just a update in the true lumen count because I have always thought it brighter than 270.




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 01-30-2011 04:05 PM GMT

Good catch XtremeLaplander. I have no idea why the bump in lumens - but the SC60w is now at 260 and with an estimated shipping date of 2-8-11. (I thought GoingGear already had them). I'd like to think an independent reviewer confirmed a higher output and reported it back to ZL - selfbuilt?




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *XtremeLaplander* on 01-31-2011 03:22 PM GMT

I have been tempted to buy SC60 for a quite long time and I´m about to hit the button.. but the reason I haven´t bought it yet is that I red that SC600 with XM-L is coming and immediately thought that wow, that is a must to have, but I guess I´ll have to get both 

Thing is that two of my Zebralight SC51 has completely different tint: one has quite pure white almost neutral tint which I like a lot, but the other has ugly greenish tint, so the QC has flopped again or is this something else I don´t know. I like the pure white tint and I don´t have any flashlight with neutral tint so far (and I have many) so I´m thinking whether I should try the w/neutral or buy the regular version and take the risk of getting ugly greenish tint.. Have you experienced that the tint is greenish? I have read lots of good things about neutral tint especially when used in the great outdoors

I would like to be able to use the SC60 in the Fenix headband so I would appreciate if you could give me the diameter taken at center of the SC60 so I would know if it fits the fenix band. I have been using my programmable Akoray K-106/AK-16 modded for 17500 Li-ions in the headband and thought it would be replaced with the SC51, but for hiking, hunting etc. I think the runtime is definitely too short.. 18650 rocks!




*Re: Zebralight SC60*
Written by *jhc37013* on 02-01-2011 05:31 PM GMT

Ok I have been talking with ZL about the 300 lumen and higher lumen counts all all modes with the SC60. Basically the original 270 lumen rating was for a lower flux R4 used in prototypes and that they sent the 300 lumen SC60's to*ALL *SC60 owners, so if you own a SC60 look again at Zebralight's website for true outputs.

I was also told if I want more lumens the SC61 is coming soon its a upgraded XP-G driven harder (not sure if it's R5, S2 or S3)it will have shorter runtimes, the R4 is what is currently used.

Also was mentioned the bigger bodied SC600, I can't wait for both. 



Above are all cached posts from November 2 2010 through to the end of February 2011.
This represents original posts sequentially from #216-280.
No information was lost in this thread when the lights went out at CPF.


----------



## JA(me)S (Mar 13, 2011)

Sparky's Magic said:


> What I would like is a SC60 Hi CRI, at about 140L. Now wouldn't that be something else...are you there Lillian?


 My apologies Sparky's Magic, I restored the thread right after you posted this - didn't want it to get lost so I thought I'd at least reply so others could see it... hope you understand. - Jas.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 19, 2011)

Got a SC60w today. Not my first ZL so its about what I expected. Love the UI.

Two things I wasn't expecting. 
1) PWM is noticeable on all the sub level and is particular bad on the moonlight level. Maybe around 50hz on moon. H2, H3, M2 PWM isn't quite as bad. M2 would have been my most used level but the PWM may drive me crazy enough to not use it. I'm sad about this because I am very sensitive to and dislike PWM and ZL seems inconsistent with the use of PWM. My SC50 shows no PWM on any level. On H51W only the moon has noticeable PWM.

2) There is another High level (H3) that isn't documented. It appears to be between Max and H2. Anybody know the estimated Lumens on this level?


----------



## flatline (Mar 19, 2011)

cave dave said:


> 2) There is another High level (H3) that isn't documented. It appears to be between Max and H2. Anybody know the estimated Lumens on this level?


 
The SC51w had 2 possible sub-modes (not counting strobe) according to the Zebralight website, but there's no mention of it in the SC60w description.

--flatline


----------



## JA(me)S (Mar 19, 2011)

cave dave said:


> PWM is noticeable on all the sub level and is particular bad on the moonlight level. Maybe around 50hz on moon.




That seems to confirm what radellaf said on 01-18-2011:

"The only modes that aren't PWM seem to be the highest option for each of the three main settings. The lowest low is the worst, and you can see it out the corner of your eye, but I find it unnoticeable in normal use."

Perhaps jhc only tried the main levels when he said:


jhc37013 said:


> I noticed bad PWM especially on low with the H51 but absolutely none with the SC60.



How noticeable is it on H2?

- Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S (Apr 2, 2011)

:thinking:I think I remember reading the SC60 stepped down as the battery discharged; does anyone know at what voltage this occurs?

- Jas.


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 3, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> :thinking:I think I remember reading the SC60 stepped down as the battery discharged; does anyone know at what voltage this occurs?
> 
> - Jas.



I use to know this but I forgot, if your really want to know I can run a battery down until the max drops out and test it with my meter.


----------



## JA(me)S (Apr 3, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I use to know this but I forgot, if your really want to know I can run a battery down until the max drops out and test it with my meter.



Thanks for the offer jhc, but not really necessary. I was hoping somebody might just know this off the top of their head. The reason I asked: was hoping it stepped down around 3.8 (or less under load) - would be a handy reminder...

- Jas.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 24, 2011)

Opened my SC60w today! :twothumbs

It will now be in my cargo pocket for quite a while for some serious testing. Still keeping the LD01-SS on the keychain, but dumping the NiteCore Extreme Infinity that ended up in my pocket lately. Nice and dark and foggy here right now, and the Zebra blew away the Infinity in outdoor tests. Jet Beam III-Mw worked well; lots more throw of course, and the TK35 even with the fog and moisture in the air did super.

Got a H51wf in the package as well, my first frosted lens one, just to test it out. Didn't get to that yet, noticed the black pocket clip has very poor anodizing. Looks good on the top, but the clip under the bend has no anodizing at all, completly missed. don't know how a blind person could miss that. Has this been a problem with the H51 style clips? I'll probably try the H51wf tonight with the kindle, can't imagine it being better than the H50 but I wanted to see this frosted solution.


The SC60w :rock:


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you like your SC60 StandardBattery I think it's still one of the two best EDC pocket lights (production) available with the other being an HDS. About the H51 clip I just looked in my H51 box and I don't have a clip I think I gave it to another member on CPFM because I never use them however looking at my H31 clip for the first time I just noticed it has no anodizing at all, I guess I didn't even realize they anodize them these days because I've had mine for awhile.

I'm sure if you want a quick e-mail or call to Zebralight will net you a new clip.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if Zebralight is going to put an XM-L in the SC60?


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Apr 24, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Does anyone know if Zebralight is going to put an XM-L in the SC60?



Give Lillian at Zebralight an email. She is most helpful, will tell you all you want to know and she always replies.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 25, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Does anyone know if Zebralight is going to put an XM-L in the SC60?


Yes there is a thread on it, it's called the SC600. Give it another month or so.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 25, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Glad you like your SC60 StandardBattery I think it's still one of the two best EDC pocket lights (production) available with the other being an HDS. About the H51 clip I just looked in my H51 box and I don't have a clip I think I gave it to another member on CPFM because I never use them however looking at my H31 clip for the first time I just noticed it has no anodizing at all, I guess I didn't even realize they anodize them these days because I've had mine for awhile.
> 
> I'm sure if you want a quick e-mail or call to Zebralight will net you a new clip.



Yup, HDS is a top pocket light, just wish I could buy the one I want and it would work as advertised. I have a Clicky, a couple Twisty, and a few NovaTac. The Lightflux AAA light is also one of my top pocket picks. I like to use 18650, and love warm/neutral tints so that's why the NovaTac is not in my pocket right now, and I like the slightly slimmer profile of the SC60w, even it is probaly is a bit longer.

I'd like a slim lens cover for the SC60 that protects the switch, I do find it some what inconvienent to have to lockout the tailcap on the Zebra, as it makes deployment and stowage a two hand operation.


----------



## mitro (Apr 25, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> as it makes deployment and stowage a two hand operation.


Not necessarily. Try it a few times. I can easily flip it around in my hand and twist the tailcap in a second. Tightening the tailcap doesn't mean you have to have a pipe wrench to get it loose. I don't like having to lock it out, but I still haven't found a light that is better. A 18650 light that is comparable to the size of a lot of AA lights is hard to beat.

I got a neutral Thrunite Neutron 1A this weekend, and while its a nice light (and bright!), I can't see why I'd give up all that capacity (I'd only use a 14500 most likely) over the SC60W which is still plenty bright and about the same size.


----------



## hatman (Apr 25, 2011)

Mitro,
So for size, brightness, flood and reliability, you'd recommend the SC60W series over the Neutron 1A or 1C?

I'm looking at either a Neutron or the ZL and will likely order today.

Thanks!


----------



## mitro (Apr 25, 2011)

hatman said:


> Mitro,
> So for size, brightness, flood and reliability, you'd recommend the SC60W series over the Neutron 1A or 1C?
> 
> I'm looking at either a Neutron or the ZL and will likely order today.
> ...


I REALLY was hoping that the Neutron 1A would "wow" me. I love the reflector in the Neutron. Its very deep and does a good job narrowing the spill (making the spill brighter) but the side effect is that the light is LONGER than an SC60. Unfortunately the threads are also pretty sloppy and the tailcap boot is really soft and balloons up, making tailstanding wobbly. It just feels a level below the ZL. The Neutron is surely brighter, but there's no way I'd pick it over the SC60w.

I finally broke down and ordered an SC51w so that in the upcoming summer months I can travel even lighter.


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had the 1C and 2C and I thought the 1C was a good light but not even close to anything that would replace my SC60, have you guys experienced and accidental activation in the pocket with the SC60 because I've had mine since it came out and maybe it happened to me once.

Usually I'm the one with that problem just like when I had my NC D10's and EX10's they always turned on in my pocket and I could not carry them even though I was very fond of those lights.


----------



## hatman (Apr 26, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I had the 1C and 2C and I thought the 1C was a good light but not even close to anything that would replace my SC60, have you guys experienced and accidental activation in the pocket with the SC60 because I've had mine since it came out and maybe it happened to me once.
> 
> Usually I'm the one with that problem just like when I had my NC D10's and EX10's they always turned on in my pocket and I could not carry them even though I was very fond of those lights.



jhc,
How do your HDS 170 and 200 compare with the SC60 for reliability, flood and brightness?
Thanks.


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 27, 2011)

hatman said:


> jhc,
> How do your HDS 170 and 200 compare with the SC60 for reliability, flood and brightness?
> Thanks.



I don't have any reason to doubt the SC60 it's never failed on me and I've used the H501 for many many hours without any problem, plus I have a few of ZL's other models and had zero problems. I just carry them in my everyday life and don't use either in hardcore action or anything like that. I guess the worse thing that I could do with them is drop them on concrete and see which holds up best but that not going to happen, I nominate anyone but me for that job.

Just to sum it up yes I trust the SC60 just as much as the HDS 200 given my experience with both brands and the things I do daily, others who use their lights for different reasons like door to door searches in a war zone may feel differently and who could blame them.


----------



## JA(me)S (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any updated info/release date on the "SC60+"?

-Jas.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 27, 2011)

mitro said:


> Not necessarily. Try it a few times. I can easily flip it around in my hand and twist the tailcap in a second. Tightening the tailcap doesn't mean you have to have a pipe wrench to get it loose. I don't like having to lock it out, but I still haven't found a light that is better. A 18650 light that is comparable to the size of a lot of AA lights is hard to beat.
> 
> I got a neutral Thrunite Neutron 1A this weekend, and while its a nice light (and bright!), I can't see why I'd give up all that capacity (I'd only use a 14500 most likely) over the SC60W which is still plenty bright and about the same size.


 
OK It's true, I can do it one handed, but it's much slowerand if my hands were cold or wet it might now work so well. I tried it a few times and it works, I still forget sometimes though and that's anoying.



jhc37013 said:


> I had the 1C and 2C and I thought the 1C was a good light but not even close to anything that would replace my SC60, have you guys experienced and accidental activation in the pocket with the SC60 because .....


 
Actually I've never had the SC60 activate in the pocket because I just got it and I locked it out, because of habit. I had the other models activate a couple of times after they had been good for a while, so that was that. 

I did notice the switch is quite recessed on the SC60, so starting tomorrow I'm going to try it clipped in a cargo pocket without lockout and see how it goes. If I can go a month without it activating I'll consider it good-enough. 

Still loving the light and it makes not being able to get an HDS with a LED I like much easier to live with.

I got a Shiningbeam S-mini in the mail... but now I'm wonder why I did that... well I'll test it on the weekend.


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 28, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> I got a Shiningbeam S-mini in the mail... but now I'm wonder why I did that... well I'll test it on the weekend.


 
I would LOVE to see or hear about a comparison between the S-mini and the SC60. Please do report.

I recently bought the S-mini and LOVE it, but I also was wanting the SC60. Looking for a good reason to get the SC60. 

I'll wait for your report.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 28, 2011)

jbrett14 said:


> I would LOVE to see or hear about a comparison between the S-mini and the SC60. Please do report.
> 
> I recently bought the S-mini and LOVE it, but I also was wanting the SC60. Looking for a good reason to get the SC60.
> 
> I'll wait for your report.


 
+1. Can't decide between the S-Mini and the SC60...and I would prefer not to buy both...


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 28, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> +1. Can't decide between the S-Mini and the SC60...and I would prefer not to buy both...


 
For me, it came down to cost since all that I could find of these lights showed they were about equal in light output.

The S-mini is an awesome little light. Amazing output for such a small light. AND, it comes with a very nice little holster. All for about HALF the cost of the SC60. We shall see if it proves to be durable though.


----------



## flatline (Apr 28, 2011)

jbrett14 said:


> For me, it came down to cost since all that I could find of these lights showed they were about equal in light output.
> 
> The S-mini is an awesome little light. Amazing output for such a small light. AND, it comes with a very nice little holster. All for about HALF the cost of the SC60. We shall see if it proves to be durable though.


 
Is it true the S-mini uses PWM? I've got an L-mini II that I'm pretty sure is current-controlled (at least I can't detect any PWM...and I'm normally pretty good at detecting it if I'm looking for it).

--flatline


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 29, 2011)

jbrett14 said:


> For me, it came down to cost since all that I could find of these lights showed they were about equal in light output.
> 
> The S-mini is an awesome little light. Amazing output for such a small light. AND, it comes with a very nice little holster. All for about HALF the cost of the SC60. We shall see if it proves to be durable though.


 
Thanks for that jbrett. I like the simple and clean design of the S-mini and you're right about the price.


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 29, 2011)

flatline said:


> Is it true the S-mini uses PWM?--flatline



I don't know but I have no complaints regarding the quality of the light output.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 30, 2011)

OK I've had a little more time to play with the *SC60w* and I'm really liking it. 

Current setup:
L1
M2
H1 / H2-Strobe

Don't need the strobe very often but I put it on H2 because I don't need H2 for anything else and I have found it can be useful to have some time of strobe to alert people at night or in the case of an emergency situation.

Did some very short playing with the Shiningbeam *S-mini*. So here is a brief summary of how I measured it agains the SC60w.

*Physical: *
S-mini: 92.3g w/ AW2200
SC60w: 97.5g w/ AW2200

S-mini: 115mm (L)
SC60w: 100mm (L)

S-mini: 22.7mm (W)
SC60w: 22mm/25mm (W)

S-mini: reverse-clicky mechanical switch
SC60w: momentary switch, electronic latch on click

*Subjective:*
SC60w feels like a much higher quality light, I think the 100mm length is perfect. The s-mini did not really impress me in this regard, and I feel it is just a bit too long.

The s-mini has a nice beam, no donut hole, and is cool white. Overall I like the warmer tints, and the beam on the SC60w is equally as good if not better and it has the tint I like better. 

The levels are chosen well for the s-mini as it only has 3, no complaints. Low is roughly equivalent to L1, Med seems brighter than M1 or M2, High appears to have more output the the SC60w H1 which is expected, but the s-mini also has more throw so it's hard to judge the lumens by eye.

The once turned on the reverse-clicky on the s-mini is VERY sensitive, this is somewhat the nature of such a switch but it seemed unnatural to me now that I don't use them often.

It's a really dark night here and I did like the extra throw of the S-mini, but in my day to day stuff I prefer the SC60w beam and interface way more. The S-mini just reminded me big time why I use to complain about lights with so called automatic-memory... I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. 

The S-mini is quite light weight, I don't know why it feels so much lighter when on the scale it's not that different, some might appreciate that. 

Sorry I don't have much more in way of a comparison; I like the SC60w VERY much and the interface on the S-mini is not for me. Check the marketplace for a good deal on an S-mini.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the great comparison standardbattery.


----------



## mitro (May 1, 2011)

Excellent comparison! I've only been into flashlights for a couple of years, but I've never had a light that was more suited to my tastes. Even disregarding the differences in tint, the SC60w knocked the D10 off the top of my list, which is saying a lot if you look at the popularity of the D10.  I'm liking the SC51W, but there's NO way its replacing the 60.


----------



## JA(me)S (May 7, 2011)

Good news:


ZebraLight said:


> All models with xp-g emitters will have a 'c' version in the future.


More than likely they will use the Luxeon Rebel (85 typical CRI, 4000k) like they are using in the new SC51c. There have been favorable verbal user reviews of the SC51c's tint, CRI and beam profile, but no beamshots yet. 

In comparing hi 1 Lm output the SC51w is 172, and the SC51c is 130. The SC60w is 260, would it be safe to assume the SC60c will come in at 197 Lm on hi 1?

- Jas.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 7, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> Good news:
> 
> More than likely they will use the Luxeon Rebel (85 typical CRI, 4000k) like they are using in the new SC51c. There have been favorable verbal user reviews of the SC51c's tint, CRI and beam profile, but no beamshots yet.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking they are just waiting until they can get a good color-temp on the CREE HCRI emitters. I sure hope my SC51c shows up today.


----------

